# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Random Acts Of Kindness...

## donnay

I would like to start a thread like this because even with all the negativity and evil that surrounds us daily, a random act of kindness make all the bad seem insignificant.

Random Act of Kindness in South Dakota Walmart Goes Viral
https://gma.yahoo.com/random-act-kin...172751958.html

I personally, like to do random acts of kindness--especially when I am feeling down and out.  It always picks up my spirits.

Yesterday: I randomly paid for the person behind me on the toll road.

----------


## Suzanimal

I didn't see this thread until today. I think random acts of kindness are important, there's so much bad news out there it reflects poorly on humanity but I think most people are basically good. I also think that when you put kindness out into the world it spreads and that's a good thing for our cause. With all the ugliness being regurgitated in the media (which I think is by design, btw - TPTB need us to feel scared and insecure), people need to experience the goodness of people to offset that.


Here's a list of wonderful things _strangers_ have done for me this week that I'm grateful for... 


1. The guy in the grocery store who helped me dig out the watermelon I wanted - it was near the bottom and I couldn't reach it without climbing in the bin. 
2. The lady who discreetly pointed out the toilet paper stuck to my shoe.
3. The old man in Sams Club who politely listened to my gibberish while we waited in the check out line.
4. The guy at the Auto Zone who put in my new tail light. It's his job...but still, he did it with a good attitude.
5. The bag boy at Publix who always tells me I look pretty (even when I don't). He's "special", btw, and says that to all the women which I think makes it even more awesome.
6. I would also like to give props to every fellow traveler I encountered on the road this week. I didn't get honked at or flipped off once and I know I deserved it at least a couple of times. 
7. The cashier at Kohls who hooked me up with a 15% off coupon, accepted my expired Kohls cash, and gave me the heads up that they will not longer do that starting August 1st. (bummer)
8. The guy who works at Game Stop who chased me out to my car to give me a free Skylanders poster. (He also helped me find the Skylander I was looking for - son's birthday next week.)
9. The guy at the Quik Trip (gas station) who gave me a penny.
10. And a special pat on the back for all the people who hold doors, elevators, smile back and wave while I'm going about my day. 

oh and an honorable mention goes to...

the lady giving out free samples of pie at Sams Club, I hit her up more than I should have. She was very nice and even dipped out of the middle of the pie so I could try all the flavors. It was a mixed fruit pie ~ peach, cherry, blueberry and apple. How awesome is that?!?!

----------


## donnay

Suzanna, great post!  I couldn't agree with you more.

A guy pushed his car to the gas station because he ran out of gas and he also forgot his wallet, so I gave him $20.00 to fill up his tank to get him where he needed to go.  He wanted my address so he could repay me, I told him just help another person out when they need it.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

I do things when I am able, generally helping the homeless.

Buying them food, beer, giving them a few cigarettes. It means a lot when it is 110 degrees with humidity.

If I'm able, I help anyone in need. If they help another, that is great.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I do things when I am able, generally helping the homeless.
> 
> Buying them food, beer, giving them a few cigarettes. It means a lot when it is 110 degrees with humidity.
> 
> If I'm able, I help anyone in need. If they help another, that is great.


When I worked in downtown Atlanta I used to give the homeless food and odd jobs for cash. It was pretty funny when I started dating my husband, he was like how do all these bums know your name?

----------


## tod evans

Here's to all the folks who smile and wave at an old longhair driving a rattle clap '56 but turn up their noses when I drive the euro sports car....

----------


## donnay



----------


## Philhelm

I gave my daughter some food yesterday.  She seemed to have enjoyed that.  It really is the little things that count.

----------


## donnay

> I gave my daughter some food yesterday.  She seemed to have enjoyed that.  It really is the little things that count.


What a Dad!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Here's to all the folks who smile and wave at an old longhair driving a rattle clap '56 but turn up their noses when I drive the euro sports car....


That's because a rattle clap '56 is cooler than a euro sports car but I would wave at both.


I went to the "cool" comic book store today and bought a comic I didn't want because the guy that owned the shop made it and seemed very proud of it, I couldn't say no. I also found Daredevil with 1st and 2nd appearances of Typhoid Mary, YAY! Weird thing tho, I found a copy of Huck Finn stashed in the comics, how did actual literature get in there. The comic book guy didn't know where it came from either.

Huck Finn has the brown cover, second over

----------


## donnay

*Concord: Anonymous man picks up Grocery Outlet tabs*
By Rick Hurd Contra Costa Times

CONCORD -- The lines in the three aisles at a Grocery Outlet market varied Thursday afternoon, sometimes three-deep, other times empty save for a single customer. They brought their groceries, and occasionally an additional bag bound for a food drive.

Then they plunked down their money, a step some didn't have to take on Tuesday.

"It broke my heart not to be here," said Josh Bream, 31, a Concord schoolteacher said, with a laugh. "I didn't get to reap the rewards."

The "rewards" were a free load of groceries, courtesy of a mystery man who showed up at the market at 1840 Willow Pass Road. Alas, that didn't happen Thursday.

Tuesday afternoon around 4 p.m., this man just comes on up to the register and says, 'I'm gonna buy groceries for people,'" store supervisor Jamie Flores said.

And that's what he did. The mystery man, in his late 20s or early 30s, spent approximately $600 for about a half-dozen customers that went through the line. She said she knew more about him than the public did but didn't want to reveal too much, a small tip of the cap to the man's privacy in light of what he did.

His timing was pretty interesting, too.

"It's crazy, because it's right in the middle of our food drive," Flores said. "It's called Independence From Hunger. The customers can buy a bag and we put it into the bin and it goes out to families."

A year ago, the food drive raised more than $300,000 nationally.

"He contributed to that too," Flores said.

Nobody seems to know whether the mystery man's appearance is a one-time-only appearance, or if he has plans for the same store or similar ones. But even once seemed more than enough to those who experienced it, Flores said.

"It was just such an incredible, random act of kindness," she said. "It really gets you thinking, 'Can I do more?' People talk about it. He did it."

http://www.contracostatimes.com/news...worth-hundreds

----------


## Suzanimal

When I went to the bank this week the teller dug through her stash behind the counter to get me some cotton candy Dum-Dums, the basket on my side only had mystery flavor, root beer (gross!) and orange. She hooked me up with 4 of them -Yay!

The guy at my favorite veggie stand let me buy some stuff after he had closed. He already had everything covered when I pulled up - he helped me find the best tomatoes and even helped me load my stuff. Yay!

A sheriff moved in our neighborhood and I wave back (I even use all five fingers) when he waves at me. Does that count?

----------


## angelatc

I gave my kids vaccines so they won't infect other random kids.

----------


## donnay

This thread is Random Acts of Kindness...not Random Acts of Violence.

----------


## Suzanimal

I took 4 14/15 year old boys to Six Flags and I only lost my temper once but it was okay, they laughed at me. 

I'll be honest, by three o'clock I parked my ass by the wave pool and told 'em to come and find me when they were ready to go.

My youngest son (who turned 14 today- Yay Joseph!) did something really sweet at Six Flags. There was this little boy (I think he said he was 7) and his dad in line behind us for Thunder River. He was a real sweet little guy and kept trying to talk to the older boys. By the time it was our turn the little guy was telling Joseph that he wanted to sit next to him on the boat. So Joseph said okay, we figured we'd all be on the same boat, 5 of us + those 2=7 and the boat holds 8. Well we got up there and they put us on separate boats. When we were getting on the ride, Joseph looked back at the little boy (who was pretty disappointed) and informed us that he wanted to ride with the little kid. So my 14 year old son left his friends (this was his birthday celebration, btw) and went to ride with a little boy he just met because he hated to see him sad. I love that kid.

----------


## donnay

> I took 4 14/15 year old boys to Six Flags and I only lost my temper once but it was okay, they laughed at me. 
> 
> I'll be honest, by three o'clock I parked my ass by the wave pool and told 'em to come and find me when they were ready to go.
> 
> My youngest son (who turned 14 today- Yay Joseph!) did something really sweet at Six Flags. There was this little boy (I think he said he was 7) and his dad in line behind us for Thunder River. He was a real sweet little guy and kept trying to talk to the older boys. By the time it was our turn the little guy was telling Joseph that he wanted to sit next to him on the boat. So Joseph said okay, we figured we'd all be on the same boat, 5 of us + those 2=7 and the boat holds 8. Well we got up there and they put us on separate boats. When we were getting on the ride, Joseph looked back at the little boy (who was pretty disappointed) and informed us that he wanted to ride with the little kid. So my 14 year old son left his friends (this was his birthday celebration, btw) and went to ride with a little boy he just met because he hated to see him sad. I love that kid.


*
Happy Birthday Joseph!* <---Great name.  In my travels there isn't a Joseph, I have met, who wasn't a kind soul.

----------


## Carlybee

I give money to a homeless guy near me. His name is Tim and I've been helping him out for 3 years. He has diabetes and arthritis so it's hard for him to get work. He's trying to get disability. There are several of us who help him out so he at least is able to eat and get shelter on a semi regular basis.

----------


## donnay

*Birthday Reveler Leaves $1K Tip for Waiter, Says 'Pay it Forward'*

By JOANNA PRISCO 
16 hours ago 

A birthday reveler left an unexpected gift for his waiter when he wrote out a gigantic tip 10 times the amount of the total dinner bill.

Michael Shafts was working a routine shift last week at The Ginger Man, a wine bar and restaurant in Albany, N.Y., where he has waited tables for the last four years, when one of his patrons left him $1,000 gratuity for his good service.

"Pay it forward. My birthday present to me!" wrote the diner on the receipt, then left with his wife in a limousine, according to The Ginger Man manager Julie Byron.

*Continued...*

----------


## Acala

A few weeks ago, I was coming home from a trip (visit to Monticello and a meditation retreat).  It was a fairly long, two-leg flight that began the second leg with a long delay on the tarmac while they changed a tire.  So by the time my flight arrived at the Tucson airport, I was tired.  I found my car in the parking lot.  And the battery was dead.  Ugh.  So I found a bicycle security guard and asked if I could get a jump.  He said "sure" but then said "oh wait . . . "  Turns out that the security vehicle with the jump pack had been dispatched to the runway to overseee the unloading of a plane full of illegal immigrant kids and wouldn't be back for more than an hour at least.  I hadn't heard anything about this illegal alien kid thing because I had been incommunicado for a week.  Anyway, I slogged back to the parking lot and started trying to flag down other travelers for help.  It didn't take long for me to find a guy who helped me start my car.  just as we were finishing, the bicycle security guard comes riding up with the jump pack.  He had ridden all the way out to the runway where the security vehicle was, grabbed the jump pack and then tracked me down in the parking lot to help me.  And all with a smile.  It was WAY beyond the call of duty in my opinion.

Now as it turns out, I am good friends with the General Counsel for the airport.  I sent her an email detailing this story and how pleased I was with the treatment I got from the security guard and asked her to make sure the right people knew about it.  She promised to do so and thanked me for taking the time to give the positive feedback.  Smiles all around.

----------


## Suzanimal

My husband was caught in really bad traffic and when he got to the hold up he found a teenage boy who's car was broken down. He pulled over and helped the kid push his car out of the road. While he was standing there talking to the kid our mechanic (and dear friend) pulled up, he thought maybe my husband was broke down or there had been a fender bender and looked at the kids car for him. The kid had it towed to our friends house and he repaired the car. He didn't do it for free but my husband said he went to the store, fixed it right away and only charged him $30.00 for labor.

----------


## Danke

It was raining hard the other day.  I stopped and offered a couple of teenage girls a ride.

----------


## Suzanimal

> It was raining hard the other day.  I stopped and offered a couple of teenage girls a ride.


What a guy! Did they accept your kind offer?

----------


## Schifference

I was driving my short 3.5 mile drive home from work one night around 11:30pm. I do not carry a cell or smart phone. I was thinking what would I do if some pedestrian walked out in front of me and I hit them. I thought I would go to a house and ring the bell or bang on the door and have that person get help. Keep in mind this drive only takes me a couple of minutes but this thought was on my mind. I drive through a park. Well don't you know that on that night a guy was laying in the middle of the road in the park. I could have easily run over him. He was laying in the road crying. He could not walk he was climbing some rock wall and fell and hurt one of his legs or ankles. I got out of my vehicle and helped him get into my vehicle then transported him to the hospital per his request. I assisted him into the ER and left. This was pretty freaky. 

A couple of weeks later I was driving to work where they have a very strict tardy policy. I was wondering what I would have done had I been on my way to work instead of on my way home when that incident happened. Would I have been as willing to give him a ride?

----------


## JK/SEA

i did everybody a favor the last few days by staying home and getting $#@!ed up...other than that..

----------


## Danke

> What a guy! Did they accept your kind offer?


No, as a matter of fact, mall security recognized me and escorted me off the property.

But that won't deter me, I'll try "Random Acts Of Kindness" again soon.

----------


## donnay

> I was driving my short 3.5 mile drive home from work one night around 11:30pm. I do not carry a cell or smart phone. I was thinking what would I do if some pedestrian walked out in front of me and I hit them. I thought I would go to a house and ring the bell or bang on the door and have that person get help. Keep in mind this drive only takes me a couple of minutes but this thought was on my mind. I drive through a park. Well don't you know that on that night a guy was laying in the middle of the road in the park. I could have easily run over him. He was laying in the road crying. He could not walk he was climbing some rock wall and fell and hurt one of his legs or ankles. I got out of my vehicle and helped him get into my vehicle then transported him to the hospital per his request. I assisted him into the ER and left. This was pretty freaky. 
> 
> A couple of weeks later I was driving to work where they have a very strict tardy policy. I was wondering what I would have done had I been on my way to work instead of on my way home when that incident happened. Would I have been as willing to give him a ride?


I am sure you would.

----------


## Suzanimal

> No, as a matter of fact, mall security recognized me and escorted me off the property.
> 
> But that won't deter me, I'll try "Random Acts Of Kindness" again soon.


Damn Mall Cops...don't let the turkeys get you down. Keep trying, eventually you'll lure rescue a nubile young lady in distress.

----------


## Suzanimal

I went to Sams Club today and my cashier was just adorable. When he scanned my membership card and saw my name he started singing "Oh Suzanna", LOL. It's corny but I love it when people do that. 

When I went for my run, everyone waved at me. 

Mr. Dewey (my elderly across the street neighbor) weed whacked around my mailbox. I ran out of string and my mailbox was looking kind of ghetto. I thanked him with a beer and one of my husband's cigars, he liked that.

The garbage man got out of his truck and waved traffic around him on the curvy road I live off of, how considerate.

----------


## donnay

*Firefighters finish mowing lawn for wife whose husband collapsed and died half way through the job and leave note for her*

By James Nye for MailOnline

Published: 14:10 EST, 30 August 2014

In a huge act of kindness, the firefighters of Bayton, Texas finished mowing the lawn for a wife whose husband had collapsed and died of a heart attack half way through the job.

On Tuesday, paramedics responded to a 911 call for a man who fell ill while doing the chore.

However, after they had taken the man to hospital firefighters returned and began to mow the lawn and when they had finished they put the lawnmower away and locked up the garage.

They also left a note behind to comfort the man's wife.

*Continued...*

----------


## donnay

*Walmart cashier uses own money for elderly man who couldnt afford groceries*


Published December 10, 2014
FoxNews.com


A Walmart cashier reportedly dug into her own pocket for money to pick up the grocery tab for an elderly man who couldn't afford his food.

Jenny Karpen, a new employee at an upstate New York store giant, was checking out customers when an "older gentleman" entered her lane, *reports News 10 ABC*.

He was getting his groceries. Some of it was food, and some of it was for his pet," Karpen told the station. 

After she had finished ringing up the items, Karpen turned to the man who handed her some money.

And he was like, Is it enough? Karpen said. And I was like, No, its not. So he was trying to take stuff back.

But the new cashier stopped the customer before he could remove items from his bags. She claims she felt really bad and didnt want him to go home hungry. So she took $40 from her own pocket and handed it to the man to use as payment.

Karpen never got the customer's name but once the man left, the next customer behind him offered the cashier money to reimburse her for her good holiday-time deed. But it is against Walmart policy to take money from customers so Karpen declined.

There should be more people like that in the world, Jamie Cobb, Karpens manager at Walmart told News 10. We just need to clone Jenny. We need to have Jennys one through ten.
http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2014/...lar+Content%29

----------


## Suzanimal

> Anonymous person pays off layaway accounts for 150 people
> 
> BELLINGHAM, Mass. (NECN) -- It was a gift no shopper at a Toys R Us store in Bellingham, Massachusetts was expecting to receive.
> 
> An unknown person visited the store Wednesday and paid off $20,000 in merchandise that was on layaway.
> 
> With Christmas coming up, 150 accounts were settled.
> 
> "It's a really, really nice thing that was done, so a big thank you, very much," said Emily Burlingame.
> ...







> 1“Be careful not to practice your righteousness in front of others to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven.
> 
> 2“So when you give to the needy, do not announce it with trumpets, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and on the streets, to be honored by others. Truly I tell you, they have received their reward in full. 3But when you give to the needy, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, 4so that your giving may be in secret. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you. Matthew 6:1-4



A personal note...

I need LOTS of mulch so I stopped by a tree company with a free mulch sign out front and asked if they would deliver (I offered to pay for delivery). He said they used to deliver for free but they don't anymore because people complained when they weren't on time. I left him my number and told him if he changes his mind I would be grateful. He called the other day and asked if I wanted a truckload of free mulch, said the guy was right around the corner from my house. YAY! I got a truckload of mulch - delivered. I gave the driver $50.00 but I didn't have to, I figured if I'd bought all that mulch it would've cost me in the $100's and I would've had to hauled all to my house.

----------


## donnay

*Tip From Generous Couple Replaces Waitress’s Battered Car*


By Emily Scharnhorst 
December 9, 2014 1:49 PM 

The story of a Christmas tip given to a waitress in Branson, Mo., has caught the attention of its community and now gone viral on social media.

Little did she know, but Cindi Grady had caught the eye of a couple of regulars at the restaurant where she works, the local Cracker Barrel.

Gary and Roxann Tackett, from Arkansas, had been frequenting the restaurant all summer. They say they had noticed an old, battered vehicle regularly in the parking lot. Gary thought it was abandoned because it was in such bad shape.

The Tacketts asked around the restaurant and were told that the car belonged to one of the employees. The couple decided that something needed to be done and they were going to be the ones to do it.

Over the Thanksgiving weekend, the Tacketts gave Cindi a car. 

*Continued...*

----------


## donnay

*Cop's Act of Kindness Toward Shoplifting Grandma*

Rachel Bertsche
December 15, 2014

When Tarrant, Alabama Police Officer William Stacy was called to the Dollar General store on Saturday, December 6, he wasn’t especially surprised. “We get shoplifting calls at Dollar General all the time,” he tells Yahoo Parenting. “Usually people are stealing things like makeup or phone chargers – not things they need to get by.”

So when Stacy arrived to find 47-year-old Helen Johnson stealing eggs to feed her two daughters, her niece, and two young grandkids, he knew this incident was different. Johnson explained to Stacy that her family hadn’t eaten since Thursday. So instead of making an arrest, the officer, 23, bought Johnson a carton of eggs. “When she mentioned the kids and said they were hungry, that’s when I knew I wanted to buy the eggs,” Stacy says. “No matter what financial situation kids are in, it’s not their fault they’re hungry.”

Johnson tried to give Stacy the $1.25 she had in her pocket for the eggs, which cost $1.75 plus tax, but instead he asked only for a promise she wouldn’t shoplift again. Johnson told local news AL.com that she was shocked by the officer’s good deed. “I was like ‘Oh my God, thank you Jesus for this man,” she said. “He is my hero.”

*Continued...*

----------


## donnay

*Georgia Man Gives Back By Paying For Strangers' Power Bills*


By Dominic Kelly, Sun, December 21, 2014

A Good Samaritan in Jonesboro, Georgia decided to help the people in his small community by showing up at the electric company’s officer, approaching random people, and asking if he can pay their power bills.

The Good Samaritan, known only as Steve, told CBS46 News that he wanted to give to people in person rather than donating through a charity because he thought a lot of people in his community could use financial assistance around Christmas time.

“I've had a couple of people who are so shocked - they think I'm trying to scam them - so they look over at the police officer who is sitting there. He nods his head and smiles and tells them 'it's OK,’” Steve said. “Then I've had a couple of people who still don't want to do it.”

Steve says his desire to give back to others comes from losing his wife Lou right before Christmas last year.

“She's a great person, we had a lot of fun together,” Steve said of his late wife. “I was in the Army, so we traveled together. We got married when I was a lieutenant, and we moved 22 times in 27 years, so we did a lot of moving.”

*
Continued...*

----------


## donnay

*Now that really is heart-warming: Hats, scarves and gloves are left tied to trees across North America in pay-it-forward craze to beat winter chill* 

By Julian Robinson 

A pay-it-forward craze of pinning scarves and hats to trees is warming hearts across North America.

Items of warm clothing are deliberately being left in public places amid freezing temperatures across large parts of the U.S. and Canada.

Many of the items, which include gloves and blankets, are accompanied with notes explaining that they are available for anyone who needs them - and requests to pass the favour on in the future.


Items of warm clothing are deliberately being left in public places amid freezing temperatures across large parts of North America, including in Regina, Canada (pictured)

The Chase the Chill scheme, which started in Pennsylvania in the US, is already becoming popular in other cities including in Winnipeg and Ottawa in Canada.

It comes a week after frostbite warnings were issued across the East Coast of the US, with millions of Americans urged to avoid prolonged exposure to the cold as temperatures plunged across the country.

A group has recently been set up in Regina in Saskatchewan, Canada, where temperatures have dipped as low as -45C.

Branch founder Dianne Mursell said: 'I felt it was something badly needed here as just this past weekend it was -45C with the wind-chill.


Many of the items, which include knitwear, gloves and blankets, are accompanied with notes explaining that they are available for anyone who needs them - and requests to pass the favour on in the future

*Continued...*

----------


## DamianTV

> *Now that really is heart-warming: Hats, scarves and gloves are left tied to trees across North America in pay-it-forward craze to beat winter chill* 
> 
> By Julian Robinson 
> 
> A pay-it-forward craze of pinning scarves and hats to trees is warming hearts across North America.
> 
> Items of warm clothing are deliberately being left in public places amid freezing temperatures across large parts of the U.S. and Canada.
> 
> Many of the items, which include gloves and blankets, are accompanied with notes explaining that they are available for anyone who needs them - and requests to pass the favour on in the future.
> ...


Like feeding the Homeless is illegal due to "Nutritional Guidelines", I am sure this will probably also soon be illegal due to some $#@!ing Regulation that a busy-body doo-gooder dreames up.

----------


## donnay

> Like feeding the Homeless is illegal due to "Nutritional Guidelines", I am sure this will probably also soon be illegal due to some $#@!ing Regulation that a busy-body doo-gooder dreames up.


That's okay...they can regulate and lay down laws all the want, but I don't think they can crush the true human spirit for giving and random acts of kindness.

----------


## donnay

*Guy Delivers Single Pizza, Gets $2,084 Tip*
Meeting of real estate agents were feeling appreciative

By Newser Editors and Wire Services

Posted Jan 17, 2015 4:15 PM CST

Newser) – Now that's a special delivery. A group of real estate agents meeting in Ann Arbor surprised a man by giving him a $2,084 tip for delivering one pizza Thursday. The man, identified only as Rob, was stunned and said on video, "All I did was deliver pizza." Agents from Keller Williams Realty all pitched in while attending the company's regional conference.

Stacey McVey says they wanted to show their appreciation to someone from the service industry. Besides cash, the man received a Visa gift card, lottery tickets, and letters of encouragement. Brian LeFevre, delivery manager at Pizza House in Ann Arbor, says the lucky delivery man was "ecstatic." He says "that's a pretty good day's work" for just one pizza.

http://www.newser.com/story/201427/g...m_campaign=240

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I gave my kids vaccines so they won't infect other random kids.


You do, however, manage to infect legitimate threads about uplifting topics with your propaganda.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Dropped a bundle of bills in the homeless guy's cup last night in Boston.

----------


## tod evans

Another cut-n-paste from my Ma from a forward titled "Worth considering";




> 4.  Today, after I watched my dog get run over by a car, I sat on the side of the road holding him and crying.  And just before he died, he licked the tears off my face.

----------


## Suzanimal

*In Minutes, Strangers Give $160K for Field Trips to Harvard for NYC’s Poorest Kids*




> Just one hour ago, the popular photography blog, Humans of New York, posted a plea to help fund field trips to Harvard for an inner city school, and this fundraiser has taken off like nothing we’ve seen.
> 
> 6000 people have donated and it’s already blown past its goal of $100,000.
> 
> It all started after Brandon, the blog’s founder, posted a photo of a little boy from a neighborhood with the worst crime rate in the city of New York, Brownsville, Brooklyn.
> 
> When asked who was his hero, he named principal, Nadia Lopez at Mott Hall Bridges Academy. Ms. Lopez sets high expectation for him — and every other neighborhood sixth grader who comes to her school. She tells the African-American children that they are descended from the people who invented Math and Astronomy.
> 
> “This is a neighborhood that doesn’t necessarily expect much from our children, so at Mott Hall Bridges Academy we set our expectations very high. We don’t call the children ‘students,’ we call them ‘scholars.’ Our color is purple. Our scholars wear purple and so do our staff. Because purple is the color of royalty.”
> ...

----------


## donnay

*Good Samaritan gives homeless man a Kindle with over 300 books on it - because he saw him reading just one book repeatedly*

By Belinda Robinson

A good Samaritan did a good deed for a homeless man by giving him a Kindle to pursue his love of reading. 

The San Diego man, who wishes to remain anonymous, would take frequent business trips to Las Vegas when he'd often see a homeless man reading one book repeatedly.

During his last visit, he decided to strike up a conversation with the man, called Paul, about his book and soon found out that he loved to read, but only had one book.


Reading: Paul told the man that he loved to read books, but unfortunately he only had one book to read

*Continued...*

----------


## Danke

And then the battery died.

----------


## Suzanimal

> And then the battery died.




Another Good Samaritan comes along and charges it for him everyday. The End.

----------


## donnay

This one is a tearjerker.  

*Strangers shovel snow so that an 82-year-old man can deliver a daisy to the bench dedicated to his wife of 56-years*

By Belinda Robinson

He's been taking daisies and a few pennies to a bench in Wisconsin every day for the past two years to honor his late wife.

But after snow blanketed the walkway to the seating area in a Fond Du Lac park it looked as though Bud Caldwell, 82, would have to stop his daily routine.

That was until two kind strangers stepped in and decided to shovel the snow-covered walkway.


Love: Bud Caldwell, 82, has been taking daisies and a few pennies to a bench in Wisconsin every day for years to honor his late wife

*Continued...*

----------


## Danke

> Another Good Samaritan comes along and charges it for him everyday. The End.


Except he already sold it for some Maddog.

----------


## Suzanimal

Amazing story...This is how we beat them, folks, by taking care of each other.





> Strangers raise $60,000 to buy car for Detroit man who walks 21 miles a day to work
> 
> The story of a Detroit man who has been walking 21 miles a day to get to and from work for over a decade inspired a Michigan college student to launch an online campaign to buy him a car. Thanks to the generosity of strangers, the campaign has raised more than $60,000 in a day.
> 
> Since buses don't cover the entire 23-mile route, 56-year-old James Robertson spends nearly all of his free time during the week commuting to his $10.55 an hour factory job in Rochester Hills. According to the Detroit Free Press, which published a front-page story about him Sunday, Robertson begins his trek at 8 a.m. to catch buses that take him to a Troy, Mich., mall before he walks 7 miles to Schain Mold & Engineering, where he begins his 2 p.m. to 10 p.m. shift. And according to his boss, Robertson has a perfect attendance record.
> 
> "I set our attendance standard by this man," Todd Wilson, plant manager at Schain Mold & Engineering, told the paper. "I say, if this man can get here, walking all those miles through snow and rain, well I'll tell you, I have people in Pontiac 10 minutes away and they say they can't get here — bull!"
> 
> Robertson has been making the same four-hour commute to the plant since 2005, when his car — a 1988 Honda Accord — quit on him. Robertson didn't replace it, he says, because "he hasn't had a chance to save for it."
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Except he already sold it for some Maddog.


No he didn't. One of his hobo friends gave him some Maddog to read a Ron Paul book to him.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Amazing story...This is how we beat them, folks, by taking care of each other.


Fundraiser for walker with killer commute reaches $230K




> DETROIT — Two days ago, James Robertson couldn't afford a car to drive to work more than 20 miles away from his home — and today he can afford a small fleet.
> 
> After the Detroit Free Press told of Robertson's arduous 21-mile trek to and from his suburban factory job, the story inspired thousands of donations from across the nation. A day later, the soft-spoken machine operator got to meet the computer student from Wayne State University who launched an Internet crowd-funding site to gather more than $230,000 — a figure expected to continue to climb today.
> 
> At Mr. B's Food & Spirits bar in downtown Rochester, the two hugged and were interviewed Monday night for national television shows and People magazine. The weathered factory guy, munching on pizza and wearing heavy work boots in which he's made countless walks to work, sat beside Evan Leedy, 19, of Macomb Township, a fresh-scrubbed techie who conceived the cash-churning GoFundMe web page in support of Robertson.
> 
> ...
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/n...ised/22788543/

----------


## Hrothgar

My paycheck taxes this week just provided Colt .45 and Crack for at least 4 or 5 Welfare Queens.

----------


## JK/SEA

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ur-help-PLEASE

----------


## donnay

> Fundraiser for walker with killer commute reaches $230K


*Touching moment dedicated factory worker - who walks 21 miles to work every day because he can't afford a car - breaks down in tears as he's gifted a new Ford*

By Reuter and Mail Online Reporter

A Detroit factory worker who has walked more than 20 miles (32 km) during his daily commute to work for a decade was surprised on Friday with a brand new car, donated by a suburban car dealership.

The unexpected gift is the latest in an outpouring of donations from supporters across the globe who, touched by James Robertson's plight, have raised more than $310,000 to help him buy a car.

Robertson has told the Detroit Free Press that his car broke down a decade ago and, making $10.55 an hour, he has been unable to save for a new one.


The unexpected gift is the latest in an outpouring of donations from supporters across the globe who, touched by James Robertson's plight, have raised more than $310,000 to help him buy a car


Robertson has told the Detroit Free Press that his car broke down a decade ago and, making $10.55 an hour, he has been unable to save for a new one


*Continued...*

----------


## Suzanimal

Yay!!! He got his car!!! ^^^^^
I'm so happy for him.

----------


## Suzanimal

LOS ANGELES HAIRSTYLISTS TAKE TO THE STREETS AND GIVE HOMELESS FREE HAIRCUTS

A simple act of kindness is all it takes to make a huge difference in someone’s day, or even life. These hairstylists decided to volunteer their time, skills and hair gel to help those in need. Working with Los Angeles’ Union Rescue Mission, these volunteers barber showed their compassion for others by giving homeless men haircuts and shaves.
The simple act of grooming these men put a smile on everyone’s face.

Watch the video of their transformation and use it as a lesson to go out and do something good for someone! We promise it’ll help make the world a happier place.
http://www.lostateminor.com/2015/02/11/homeless/

----------


## Suzanimal

Remember the Target teen? He got hired!



> There's a happy update to a story we reported last week.
> 
> A Raleigh teenager who became a social media sensation after a shopper named Audrey Mark snapped a photo of Yasir Moore trying on a tie at the Triangle Town Center Target in Raleigh.
> 
> WNCN reports Yasir Moore landed a job at Chick-fil-A.
> 
> Moore was at the store to buy a click-on tie before he went to the interview. The store only sells regular ties, so a Target employee stopped what he was doing and gave him a quick lesson.
> 
> Audrey Mark then saw them practice handshakes and interview questions before the teen went on his way. Some might call it Southern manners. Others would say it's just plain humanity.
> ...


http://www.11alive.com/story/life/20...il-a/23363491/

----------


## Suzanimal

Great story but the site doesn't let me cut-n-paste.




> Urban farmers working vacant Kinloch property get surprised when lands rightful owner shows up
> 
> http://m.stltoday.com/news/local/met...ile_touch=true

----------


## Suzanimal

Awww....





> Oklahoma Teen, Surprises All 1,076 Girls At His School With Valentine's Day Gifts
> 
> Wanting every girl at his high school to feel loved on Valentine’s Day, one big-hearted Oklahoma teen decided to surprise all of them with cards and candy this year -- a total of 1,076 girls.
> 
> According to KFOR, Dan Williams, a student at Edmond High School in Edmond, Oklahoma, *had to work all summer to raise enough money for the surprise gifts. “To know that someone cares about them, that's the best feeling in the world I think,” he told the news outlet.*
> 
> Though Williams intended the gifts to be anonymous, he was reportedly unable to keep his identity a secret for long.
> 
> He’s since won the praise of his classmates -- and the school itself.
> ...


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/0...ushpmg00000023

----------


## acesfull

I like vintage clothing, therefore I visit many good will stores to add to my collection. Yesterday I was out at one near my home town, the temperature was 13 degrees, I got to thinking about homeless people, so I purchased 10 winter coats and dropped them off at the home less center... So the good will store made some money for their cause, and hopefully 10 people were a tad warmer last night, It felt good, and I also found a vintage belt back blazer circa 1940 and great " Stetson" fedora circa 1945/50 for my collection, so all in all a great day...

Best regards

----------


## Suzanimal

> I like vintage clothing, therefore I visit many good will stores to add to my collection. Yesterday I was out at one near my home town, the temperature was 13 degrees, I got to thinking about homeless people, so I purchased 10 winter coats and dropped them off at the home less center... So the good will store made some money for their cause, and hopefully 10 people were a tad warmer last night, It felt good, and I also found a vintage belt back blazer circa 1940 and great " Stetson" fedora circa 1945/50 for my collection, so all in all a great day...
> 
> Best regards


What a fantastic idea. +rep
Sounds like you found some cool stuff. I love vintage clothes too. I look for dresses, pants, coats, and accessories from the 60's. I'm always a little nervous when I wear them, though. I had to make a hasty, discreet exit from a restaurant once when dress split right up the booty on me. Turns out the thread had dry rotted. Luckily, my mom was able to mend it and now I try to have her run over all the seams before I wear anything vintage.

----------


## acesfull

> What a fantastic idea. +rep
> Sounds like you found some cool stuff. I love vintage clothes too. I look for dresses, pants, coats, and accessories from the 60's. I'm always a little nervous when I wear them, though. I had to make a hasty, discreet exit from a restaurant once when dress split right up the booty on me. Turns out the thread had dry rotted. Luckily, my mom was able to mend it and now I try to have her run over all the seams before I wear anything vintage.


Hi  Suzanimal
One  needs a keen eye and a good tailor when looking for vintage clothing.... Thank you for the +rep and happy hunting for your sixties items, I love the hunt... 
Best regards
ACESFULL


Hi

----------


## William Tell

> Awww....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Oklahoma Teen, Surprises All 1,076 Girls At His School With Valentine's Day Gifts
> 
> ...


That's awesome!

----------


## Suzanimal

Teen stops car to shovel snow for man with walker




> NOTTOWAY COUNTY, Va. -- A Virginia high school senior who spends snow days clearing snow and ice from neighborhood driveways and sidewalks saw something out of his mother's car window that compelled him to tell her to stop the car, CBS Richmond affiliate WTVR-TV reports.
> 
> Teresa Adams and her son Tommy were driving home from the DMV when they drove past an older man who was trying to shovel snow from his driveway. The man was using a walker to get around.
> 
> "Tommy said 'Mamma stop the car,'" Teresa Adams said. "I got scared and asked, 'What's wrong?'"
> 
> He said, "There's an older man with a walker shoveling snow -- I'll help him out," she added.
> 
> Tommy approached the man and asked him for the snow shovel.
> ...


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/virginia...n-with-walker/

----------


## donnay

> Teen stops car to shovel snow for man with walker
> 
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/virginia...n-with-walker/



The world definitely needs more people like him!

----------


## Suzanimal

Hero teen struck by truck, still pulls man to safety




> When blizzard-like conditions struck Ohio Saturday, causing a number of crashes across the state, one teenager went "over and above" to save a stranger's life.
> 
> Dalton Surbey, a 17-year-old high school junior from Montpelier in Northwest Ohio, is being called a hero after pulling a 73-year-old man to safety after a multi-car accident, despite having just been hit by a truck.
> 
> According to The Bryan Times and Ohio State Patrol Sgt. Michael McClain, Surbey had stopped his car behind an accident during whiteout conditions on Ohio 576. Duane Ward, 73, had been rear ended by another car. Another car then struck Surbey's in a second crash. Both Surbey and Ward stepped out of their cars to check on the other drivers.
> 
> Then a third crash: A black Ford Ranger truck struck one of the cars, and then hit Surbey and Ward, inflicting what McClain described as "pretty serious injuries."
> 
> "I was knocked to the ground and could not get out of the way," Ward later recalled, according to The Bryan Times. "I couldn't move. I thought I was going to get run over."
> ...

----------


## donnay

*Heartwarming moment dozens of cops and firefighters flocked to autistic boy's birthday party after his heartbroken mom revealed none of his classmates turned up*

By Kelly Mclaughlin

When none of an autistic boy's classmates showed up for his sixth birthday party, his community and local sheriff's office rallied together to make it a birthday he'd never forget.

Ashlee Buratti, of St. Cloud, Florida, had invited her son Glenn's class of 16 children to his birthday on February 8, and when no one showed up, he was devastated.

Though no one RSVP'd, Buratti and her husband John Buratti were 'still holding on to the hope that some of them would show up' to the party for her son, who has epilepsy and a mild form of autism. 

'From the minute he woke up that day he wanted to know how many minutes until his friends came,' Buratti, 25, said, adding that his eyes filled with tears when he learned no one was coming. 

The mother-of-three posted on a locally run Facebook page with more than 10,000 members titled, Osceola Rants, Raves and Reviews List, to express her frustration, according to the Osceola News-Gazette.

'I know this might be something silly to rant about, but my heart is breaking for my son. We invited his whole class (16 kids) over for his 6th birthday party today. Not one kid came,' she posted.

And when other group members saw the post they sent Buratti messages asking if they could bring their own kids to Glenn's party to celebrate.

The message even reached staff from the Osceola County Sheriff's Office, who asked for the family's address and said a helicopter would fly over their St. Cloud home. 

The helicopter came to the house within an hour, and the pilot flew low enough that Glenn could see him waving.  

Glenn, who loves public safety and law enforcement, was overjoyed with the party, and his mom said that though he is usually shy, he took to his new friends like he'd known them all his life. 

'In general, deputies have big hearts - they thought about their own kids and wanted to make this boy happy because it was such a sad situation,' Buratti told Today. 

In total, about 15 kids and 25 adults showed up to celebrate and eat cake, give gifts to Glenn and play in a bounce house.

*Continued...*

----------


## Suzanimal

> When none of an autistic boy's classmates showed up for his sixth birthday party, his community and local sheriff's office rallied together to make it a birthday he'd never forget.


Seriously? What $#@! parents - the kids were 5/6 years old, this boils down to the parents.

----------


## Suzanimal

Teens pay it forward by shoveling 50 driveways




> CENTENNIAL, Colo. -- When homeowners on South Olive Way woke up Sunday morning to find their driveways and walkways already shoveled, many didn't know what to think.
> 
> One resident called it a "surprise." Another homeowner said it was something "you just don't see anymore."
> 
> "My daughter came and woke us up and said, 'look outside,'" said Darcy Peterson. "I mean, I can't believe it. I cannot believe it."
> 
> They all had a flyer attached to their front doors that simply read, "You've been served."
> 
> "You just don't see that in this day and age," said Jeff Mostellar. "They did everything. The whole driveway, the stoop, the whole sidewalk up to the fence."
> ...


http://www.11alive.com/story/news/lo...ways/23872321/

----------


## donnay

*The touching moment Foo Fighters frontman Dave Grohl seeks out a blind fan in the front row and hands him a rare memento* 

By Sarah Carty and Karishma Sarkari for Daily Mail Australia

Foo Fighters legend Dave Grohl has a reputation for being the nicest man in rock music - and he lived up to the title during the band's concert in Sydney.

During the show on Wednesday night, 46-year-old Grohl noticed a banner being held up by a blind man in the front row of the ANZ Stadium.

The sign read: 'drum stick for a blind guy plz’ and Grohl obliged, grabbing a stick from drummer Taylor Hawkins in between songs and handing the highly-prized memento to the man with the banner.


During the Foo Fighters concert in Sydney on Wednesday night, 46-year-old Grohl noticed a banner being held up by a blind man in the front row of the ANZ Stadium 

*Continued...*

----------


## Suzanimal

Just an ad but I admit, my eyes watered a bit.

----------


## donnay

*Father of three dies as he shovels snow from his roof - so the first responders who couldn't save him return to finish the job*

By Jay Akbar

When a man tragically died shoveling snow from his roof, the first responders who arrived just too late to save his life decided to finish the job in his memory.

Miroslaw Dabrowski was removing the build up of snow above his New England home when the 57-year-old suffered a heart-attack, the* New York Daily News* reported.

A relative he invited over to assist him called 911 when he arrived, but the Manchester Fire Rescue EMS and the city's police department did not reach him fast enough.



Kindness: Miroslaw Dabrowski died shoveling snow from his roof so the emergency responders (picture) who arrived too late to save his life finished the job in his memory

*Continued...*

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## donnay

> 


Great story!

When I owned my coffee shop, I had a jar on the side of my register for when people would tell me to keep the change.  That was used for drifters who were passing through with little or no money-- breakfast or lunch.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Went to a store yesterday to pick up a beer and there was a homeless gentleman in front of me buying a sandwich baggy full of pipe tobacco. Different tax classifications, 'pipe tobacco' is about 40% of the cost of 'tobacco.' The store was opening up pound bags of tobacco and filling up baggies to sell for a few bucks a piece. That's all well and good, I really couldn't care less, but they are making some 300% selling it as they do (though of course many people are helped out who cannot afford an entire pound of tobacco).

He had forty cents or so and needed papers for his tobacco. Instead of comping him the 60 more cents needed to have papers to go with his illegally sold, tax evading tobacco (though again, more power to them), one of the store owners told him he'd have to have the full dollar and change. I paid for his papers and honestly I thought the guy was going to cry. While I do go out of my way to help those down, I was more just in a hurry and was tired of listening to the two haggle over cigarette papers.

A little before that I gave a homeless couple a twelve pack. It was a hot day and I know how it feels. Talked to the guy for a little bit and here he was trying to kick a methamphetamine habit. Said he had been clean from that for a few months. I'm sure he will remember the gift forever. If I had the money I'd probably be a regular Paul Newman.

----------


## phill4paul

>

----------


## Suzanimal

> Went to a store yesterday to pick up a beer and there was a homeless gentleman in front of me buying a sandwich baggy full of pipe tobacco. Different tax classifications, 'pipe tobacco' is about 40% of the cost of 'tobacco.' The store was opening up pound bags of tobacco and filling up baggies to sell for a few bucks a piece. That's all well and good, I really couldn't care less, but they are making some 300% selling it as they do (though of course many people are helped out who cannot afford an entire pound of tobacco).
> 
> He had forty cents or so and needed papers for his tobacco. Instead of comping him the 60 more cents needed to have papers to go with his illegally sold, tax evading tobacco (though again, more power to them), one of the store owners told him he'd have to have the full dollar and change. I paid for his papers and honestly I thought the guy was going to cry. While I do go out of my way to help those down, I was more just in a hurry and was tired of listening to the two haggle over cigarette papers.
> 
> A little before that I gave a homeless couple a twelve pack. It was a hot day and I know how it feels. Talked to the guy for a little bit and here he was trying to kick a methamphetamine habit. Said he had been clean from that for a few months. I'm sure he will remember the gift forever. If I had the money I'd probably be a regular Paul Newman.


You'd be better than Paul Newman, I bet he never hooked a homeless person up with rolling papers and hooch.

----------


## phill4paul

> You'd be better than Paul Newman, I bet he never hooked a homeless person up with rolling papers and hooch.


  A homeless person hooked me up with hooch when I was underage. Of course he got a little for himself in the bargain. But, I still think he was paying it forward.

----------


## Suzanimal

> A homeless person hooked me up with hooch when I was underage. Of course he got a little for himself in the bargain. But, I still think he was paying it forward.



MD 20/20?

----------


## phill4paul

> MD 20/20?


  Noooo. Tall boy Budweiser. Was at a boy scout Jamboree with a store within walking distance. Friends bet me I couldn't get any beer. So in Boy Sprout uniform I proved them wrong. Homeless guy saluted me and called me a "good captain." Lol.

 Edit: You probably meant him. lol. Can't remember. Either that or Wild Irish.

----------


## Danke

I used my smart phone to help a lady from out of town to find what she was looking for.

----------


## edward222

Quote for the Kind People 

People are illogical, unreasonable, and self-centered.
Love them anyway.

If you do good, people will accuse you of selfish ulterior motives.
Do good anyway.

If you are successful, you will win false friends and true enemies.
Succeed anyway.

The good you do today will be forgotten tomorrow.
Do good anyway.

Honesty and frankness make you vulnerable.
Be honest and frank anyway.

The biggest men and women with the biggest ideas can be shot down by the smallest men and women with the smallest minds.
Think big anyway.

People favor underdogs but follow only top dogs.
Fight for a few underdogs anyway.

What you spend years building may be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway.

People really need help but may attack you if you do help them.
Help people anyway.

----------


## TruckinMike

> A homeless person hooked me up with hooch when I was underage. Of course he got a little for himself in the bargain. But, I still think he was paying it forward.


Oh yeah... I had a homeless dude buy me a T-bone steak for giving him a ride. Not kidding. He had me stop at a Walmart and he came back out with t-bones and a bag of charcoal. We cooked them up on a make shift rock pit. ....I can't recall what state I was in...ha ha...I'm thinking Kansas...who knows.LoL

----------


## Suzanimal

> Real life 'Spider-Man' helps homeless in Birmingham
> 
> The 20-year-old bar worker, who like the comic book star wishes to keep his identity a secret, buys sandwiches from supermarkets and gives them to homeless people.
> 
> He ventures out one or two times a week between 21:00 GMT and midnight.
> 
> The do-gooder even has his own Twitter feed - @brumspiderman - so people can follow his adventures.
> 
> "I've worked with homeless and vulnerable people for three or four years and love seeing the smiles on people's faces," he said.
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

Terminally Ill Costco Employee Breaks Down As Customers Surprise Him With Vacation




> Customers in Danville, California, found a way to honor one of their favorite Costco employees.
> 
> Arlie Smith has worked at the wholesale warehouse chain for more than two decades, and is much-loved among customers, ABC's local affiliate KGO reported. But last year, the 45-year-old was diagnosed with terminal bone cancer and was told he may have just two years to live, according to KTVU. When news of Smith's diagnosis spread, shoppers decided to plan something special for the beloved employee.
> 
> On Tuesday, some Costco customers, or "Arlie's Angels," as they call themselves, showed up at the store and presented the worker with $2,500 for him and his wife to take a four-night getaway to Laguna Beach, according to KGO.
> 
> "[The customers are] priceless, they're irreplaceable. Everything that's done for me and the love that's shown for me, every day -- it's astounding," a teary-eyed Smith told KTVU. "I mean, people don't have this great of a life, really."
> 
> The employee had already been dealing with medical issues as he was diagnosed with primary progressive multiple sclerosis two years ago, but he received the cancer diagnosis this past September, according to KGO. Bridgette Loughnane, a Costco customer, rallied others online to donate toward a vacation for Smith. The worker was overwhelmed with the support he's received, and says that despite his illness, the gesture proves he has much to be thankful for.
> ...

----------


## donnay

*Thank you, Iron Man! Moving moment Robert Downey Jr. gives boy, 7, born with a missing limb, his very own bionic superhero's arm*

By Chris Spargo
13 March 2015 

One young boy got the chance to spend a very special afternoon with a real-life superhero.

Alex Mead, a 7-year-old who was born with a partially developed right arm, received a surprise visit from actor Robert Downey Jr., who showed up as his famed Avengers character Tony Stark.

What's more, the actor also presented Alex with a very special gift - a bionic Iron Man arm.




*Continued...*

----------


## paleocon1

> I would like to start a thread like this because even with all the negativity and evil that surrounds us daily, a random act of kindness make all the bad seem insignificant.
> 
> Random Act of Kindness in South Dakota Walmart Goes Viral
> https://gma.yahoo.com/random-act-kin...172751958.html
> 
> I personally, like to do random acts of kindness--especially when I am feeling down and out.  It always picks up my spirits.
> 
> Yesterday: I randomly paid for the person behind me on the toll road.


Hmmmm, sounds like a naive version of the Family of Man thing the progs hide their rent seeking  behind. I will continue to prefer My Own over strangers and outsiders.

----------


## donnay

> Hmmmm, sounds like a naive version of the Family of Man thing the progs hide their rent seeking  behind. I will continue to prefer My Own over strangers and outsiders.


It's not naive to think that just when you think most of humanity has gone to the dogs, that someone, somewhere does a random act of kindness and brings the human spirit of goodness and mercy back into the focus.

----------


## paleocon1

> It's not naive to think that just when you think most of humanity has gone to the dogs, that someone, somewhere does a random act of kindness and brings the human spirit of goodness and mercy back into the focus.


Yes friend it is VERY naive to pretend that there is a 'human spirit of goodness and mercy'. We are a Race of stone cold killers. Always have been. Always will be.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yes friend it is VERY naive to pretend that there is a 'human spirit of goodness and mercy'. We are a Race of stone cold killers. Always have been. Always will be.


I don't buy that. I believe in the goodness of people.

----------


## Suzanimal

Not sure where to put this but it's too sweet not to share. I hope they find a good home together.






> Pit bull found nursing newborn kitten, now the two are inseparable
> 
> (FOX 4 News) An unusual bond has grown between a stray pit bull and a newborn kitten in the Dallas area.
> 
> A veterinarian technician at Mercy Animal Clinic in Garland found the kitten nursing on the dog recently on the side of a south Dallas road, according to the clinic's Facebook page.
> 
> The dog's milk is drying up, so the vet takes the kitten home each night to feed it bottles, but the dog howls loudly each time they leave the clinic.
> 
> Each morning, the pit bull, nicknamed "Pittie," waits anxiously for the kitten to return.
> ...


http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/28...re-inseparable

----------


## Suzanimal

> Stranger captures heartwarming act of kindness by restaurant worker
> 
>  It's a simple photo, but the act behind it speaks volumes.  
> 
> Erin Ruszkowski was sitting in her car on Tuesday, playing a game on her phone, when she saw an elderly man struggling to cross the street outside Johnny’s New York Style Pizza in East Cobb.
> 
> Ruszkowski, who is nine months pregnant, was waiting for her husband at the time.
> 
> She says an employee from the restaurant also noticed the man struggling and ran out to help.
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

Man behind viral 'act of kindness' photo speaks out




> A restaurant employee caught helping an elderly man cross the street in a now viral photo says he’s shocked by all the attention.
> 
> A Channel 2 Action News viewer sent the photos after she witnessed the moment outside Johnny’s New York Style Pizza in East Cobb.
> 
> As of Friday, the story had reached more than 3 million people on WSB-TV's Facebook page and has been liked 120,000 times. 
> 
> The man in the photos is Caleb Abolarin. The Atlanta native started working at the restaurant nearly two years ago and also manages another local restaurant.
> 
> Abolarin says the man he helped is a regular at Johnny's. 
> ...


http://www.ajc.com/news/news/nationa...ebook_2014_sfp

----------


## Danke

This thread has inspired me.

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful thank you note from passenger to pilot of plane goes viral




> Dear pilots of the plane taking me home,
> 
> In light of the very recent tragedy in the French Alps and the loss of those poor 150 people, I feel the need to reach out to you and extend a compassionate hand. At the end of the day, we are all humans just trying to live this rollercoaster of a life we have been handed. I understand an event so horrific as this one affects those with your responsibility more than others, and maybe sometimes a kind word, random but heartfelt, can make a difference. I'm hoping to create a ripple effect and spread some compassion and understanding.
> 
> Thank you for taking me home. Thank you for doing so safely. Thank you for allowing me to live the life I do in Spain and split my time with my family in England too. You make the excitement I feel now to see my family possible. I hope you get to see your families soon. I've had a wonderful flight and hope you have too.
> You're making a massive difference and you're the reason I can smile tonight.
> 
> Take care and spread love,
> 
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

Man walks across Utah carrying cross




> To get to know a man, you must first walk a mile in his shoes.
> 
> Step by step, David Smith is making his way across Utah and his only companion is a cross.
> 
> The 72-year-old is traveling 80 miles along Route 89 from Perry to Salt Lake City.
> 
> He says his goal is to create a conversation and have a real human experience.
> 
> "I thought I was going to sleep under the bush. I had no idea this was going to go like it is,” said Smith.
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

Kid with winning NCAA bracket donates Xbox One to charity



> The boy from Illinois who made headlines this week after it was revealed that his NCAA bracket had tied for best in the ESPN.com tournament challenge.
> 
> To put that in perspective, there were a total of 11.57 million entries, according to the Chicago Tribune.
> 
> Holtz’s accomplishment was special, especially for a young fan.
> 
> But it was his age that created a problem when it came to claiming the official prize. The contest rules stated that participants needed to be 18 or older to be eligible for the grand prize of a $20,000 Best Buy gift card and a trip to the 2015 Maui Invitational. While Holtz had used his father’s email address to enter the contest (with his father’s consent) the 12-year-old was ineligible to receive any official prizes.
> 
> *When Best Buy heard about the predicament, the company stepped up and presented Holtz with a $1,000 store gift card.
> ...


http://www.wsbtv.com/news/sports/col...2014_partners2

----------


## Natural Citizen

With all the hatred demonstrated toward the less fortunate in our society, it is always both shocking and uplifting when someone does more than say Shoo! upon noticing someone rummaging through the trash for food.

This Note A Business Owner Left For A Dumpster Diver Will Restore Your Faith In Humanity

----------


## donnay

*Brave mystery man manages to save injured driver from plunging off a cliff in his truck after horror crash in Idaho*

By Joel Christie
16 April 2015

Police in Idaho are trying to track down the man who saved a driver from the scene of a precarious car crash at the edge of a cliff in Idaho yesterday.

The crash occurred about 8am Wednesday in Lewiston, at a drop called Bryden Canyon.

The driver of the truck involved, Mathew Sitko, 23, drove through a yard and over two terraces before getting snared in a chain-link fence.

The fence is the only reason the car vehicle did not topple over into the canyon with Sitko still behind the wheel, police told Oregon Live.

That's when the mystery man arrived at the scene.

The man, a passer-by, grabbed a nearby rock and smashed Sitko's window, before pulling the victim from the car.

He dragged Sitko further up to safety, where police and paramedics arrived shortly after to assist.

'He said he had to go, and he left,' Lewiston police officer Eric Olson told Oregon Live.

*Continued...*

----------


## Suzanimal

Just came to post this. 






> *Brave mystery man manages to save injured driver from plunging off a cliff in his truck after horror crash in Idaho*
> 
> By Joel Christie
> 16 April 2015
> 
> Police in Idaho are trying to track down the man who saved a driver from the scene of a precarious car crash at the edge of a cliff in Idaho yesterday.
> 
> The crash occurred about 8am Wednesday in Lewiston, at a drop called Bryden Canyon.
> 
> ...

----------


## donnay

*Pictured with the man he saved: Hero subway passenger who leaped onto electrified tracks to rescue elderly man after he slipped from the platform*

By Kieran Corcoran

This is the hero passenger who saved an elderly man who slipped and fell onto electrified subway tracks. 

Charles Collins, 28, sprang into action at the metro station in central Philadelphia when elderly Alfred McNamee lost his footing and fell onto the rails.

Surveillance footage of the dramatic incident shows Collins, who was walking ahead of McNamee, turn round when he hears him fall.

He walks to the edge of the platform of the Septa (Southeastern Pennsylvania Transportation Authority) subway's 15th Street station, jumps down and helps McNamee to escape.


Savior: Charles Collins is pictured above with Alfred McNamee, whom he rescued after he slipped from a subway platform in Philadelphia

*Continued...*

----------


## Suzanimal

An elderly man was afraid to walk home from the grocery store alone, so this teen did something incredibly kind




> 18-year-old Christian Trouesdale works as a part-time store clerk at Aldi, a grocery store in the United Kingdom. According to The Bolton News, a 96-year-old pensioner had just checked out at the shop and was afraid to walk home alone due to the strong winds that day. So Christian accompanied the elderly man on his short walk home to make sure he got there safely.
> Christian held the man’s hand, carried his groceries, and conversed with him the whole way home.
> The two were spotted by a passerby, who took a photo of the duo and posted it to Facebook. The photo has become a worldwide internet sensation.
> Christian gave credit to his mom for his inspiring behavior, saying that she always encouraged him to treat others as he would want to be treated.
> 
> Read more at http://rare.us/story/an-elderly-man-...oPYgMymjpGx.99

----------


## Suzanimal

> Man sees homeless woman living in the dirt, builds her a tiny house, complete with a roof, a window, and a lock.
> 
> Smokie, 60, had been sleeping outside and managed built a friendship with Elvis Summers, who lived in a home close to where she slept, according to Hot Topics. 
> 
> According to the Good News Network, Summers wanted to help her, but he didn’t know how. That’s when he was inspired by similar tiny house projects started around the country to help homeless people feel a little safer.
> 
> The time lapse video shows Summers working on Smokie’s home. He said in total, the entire projects cost him about $500.
> 
> Other homeless people in the area told Summers that they would also like a tiny house. Determined to help as many people as possible, Summers started a GoFundMe page to raise money.
> ...

----------


## donnay

Thanks for the inspirational posts...to take away from the craziness of the Baltimore thread.  *SIGH*

----------


## donnay

> 


Article about the act of kindness:
*
LA man builds a mini house for homeless woman who sleeps on his block because 'everyone should have a right to shelter'*

----------


## Suzanimal

This is what a hero looks like. God bless, Ishwor Ghimire.






> Brave Teenager Helps Rescue 55 Orphans, Builds Shelter After Nepal Earthquake
> 
> A teenager helped rescue 55 children during last week's earthquake in Nepal from the orphanage where he grew up, but he and the kids desperately need aid and supplies as they fend for themselves in the country's stricken capital.
> 
> Ishwor Ghimire, 19, kept cool when the ground began shaking during his visit to the Nepal Deprived Women and Children Upliftment Center in Kathmandu,Mic reports.
> 
> "All the kids were so panic[ked] and started screaming and crying," Ghimire told Mic. "I asked everybody to get out from the building."
> 
> He carried some kids outside to safety. All of the children, ranging in age from four to 16, survived, but the building is unusable because it's in danger of collapse.
> ...


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/0...ushpmg00000023

----------


## donnay

*College student waitress is stunned to get a $2,000 tip from wealthy customer who used to wait tables and now 'likes to give back'*

By Charlene Adams
1 May 2015

An Arkansas waitress says she was left speechless when she received a $2,000 tip while working the lunch shift Tuesday at a local restaurant.

Loran Lopez said she had been experiencing rough nights recently at her part-time waitress gig at Logan's Roadhouse in Fort Smith. But things began to look up on Tuesday when she waited on one of the restaurant's regular customers, *Oklahoma's Own reports*. 

After waiting on the customer, Lopez said, she collected the receipt and didn't look at the tip until she went to enter it into the restaurant's computer system.

  
Tip: Loran Lopez (right) received a $2,000 tip while working the lunch shift Tuesday at Logan's Roadhouse in Fort Smith, Arkansas 


*Continued...*

----------


## Terry1

Need to know what the meaning of life is?

----------


## Terry1

One day I went to visit a nursing home because Sue the lady I take care of, her Mother had been placed there by Sue's brother and sister.  I was going there to bring her to my home to be with Sue for a while since they'd been separated when her children sold their house out from under them.

When me Sue and her Mother were leaving the nursing home, there was a little old lady sitting in her wheel chair in the middle of the hallway on our way out.  She was screaming the words "help me"-"help me"-"help me".  No one seemed to be paying any attention to her because I guess she did this quite often.  The nurses and staff just went about their business ignoring her.  

I stopped, knelt down in front of her and grabbed her hands and looked into her eyes and said in a very soft voice, everything is going to be alright with a smile.  She suddenly calmed down, stopped screaming and held onto my hands as if she didn't want to let go.  She was calm and quiet now.  As I stood up and turned around--I didn't even realize that there were staff and nurses who stopped doing what they were doing and just looked as if they couldn't believe what they'd just saw and were smiling.  It's amazing what such a little thing like reaching out and telling someone that everything is going to be okay with a smile can do.

----------


## donnay

*Hero UPS driver risks his life to save man who jumped into treacherous Illinois river*

By Associated Press

Authorities are praising the heroism of a UPS driver who risked his life to rescue a man who jumped into a river from a bridge in Illinois.

Jeff Hermansen, 40, of Rockford saw the man in the Rock River on Tuesday around 12.45pm as he was driving across the East State Street bridge, when he parked his truck along a riverbank and jumped in. 

He swam about 15 yards to the man before pulling him to shore.

The unidentified man, who jumped from bridge into the river, was taken to a hospital for a physical and mental evaluation, according to The Rockford Register Star.


UPS driver Jeff Hermansen, 40, of Rockford, Illinois has been praised by authorities for risking his life to save a man who jumped into the Rock River on Tuesday

*Continued...*

----------


## Suzanimal

> Lost Boy Uses Google Maps to Locate Family 26 Years Later
> 
> Here’s a story about how someone’s will and determination can help them find the answers they are in search of.
> 
> More than 25 years ago, Saroo Brierley’s destiny was altered forever after falling asleep on a runaway train.
> 
> Brierley’s family was so poor that him and his brothers used to hop trains to other towns in India in order to find food. But one day, the train he hopped on took him to all the way to Kolkata (then called Calcutta), more than 1,000 miles from his home.
> 
> Subsequent to waking up all alone on a lonely stretch of train tracks, he didn’t know what would come of his unplanned journey.
> ...


http://firsttoknow.com/saroo-brierle...e=facebookpage

----------


## Suzanimal

> CROTHERSVILLE, IN (WAVE) - Prom is a right of passage that includes the perfect dress, the perfect date and memories to last a lifetime.
> 
> Katie Keith has already been to one prom. "I even went to mine back in 1940," she said. Then the dance was a waltz and the dress was less elaborate. "Nobody had formals," she said. "We all just went in our going-to-church dresses and what we had."
> 
> Friday, it was great-grandson Drew's turn at Crothersville Junior-Senior high. "She asked me if I was going to prom and I said no," said Drew Holm. "She's like, 'Why not?' and I was like, 'I don't have anyone to take and I could care less about it.'"
> 
> Keith said, "I said, 'Well, I've got a dress, I'll go with you.' I was just joking you know."
> 
> But Drew was serious. Keith said he came over later to formally ask her. "He said, 'Will you go to prom with me?' I said, 'Drew, my goodness, I don't want to go to the prom with you. Surely you can find a real cute girl to go with you.'"
> ...


http://www.wave3.com/story/29007092/...mother-to-prom

----------


## Terry1



----------


## donnay

*Kind-hearted emergency dispatcher delivered groceries to 81-year-old cancer patient's house after he called 911 because he had no food* 

By Charlene Adams 
13 May 2015

An 81-year old North Carolina man with cancer returned home from a six-month hospital stay to an empty refrigerator. 

With no food and no assistance, the 115-pound man called 911. 

Unable to fend for himself, and with no family in the Fayetteville area, Clarence Blackmon called 911 telling the dispatcher that he needed someone to help him buy food, WTVD reports

 
Call: Clarence Blackmon, 81 (left), made a desperate call to 911 because he had no food so the dispatcher brought him groceries and made him sandwiches. An hour and a half later Marilyn Hinson  (right) along with two officers, showed up at Blackmon's home with a box of groceries she purchased

*Continued...*

----------


## donnay

Stories like this give me hope that all is not lost in our society.

*'They keep bringing it in by the armloads': Cancer sufferer, 81, who called 911 because he had no food is overwhelmed by the donations as they pour in from across the country*

By Wills Robinson and Charlene Adams
14 May 2015 

After returning home from a six-month hospital stay, cancer patient Clarence Blackmon was greeted with a bare fridge and cupboards.

The 81-year-old called 911 in a desperate bid to have someone buy him food - and dispatcher Marilyn Hinson decided to help.

Just 24 hours on, the 115-pound man from Fayetteville, North Carolina, has received so many donations he is telling people to send their food to charity instead.  

*Continued...*

----------


## Danke

> 


I have done that and my garage can accommodate more than one, but there is an age limit.

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Kind-hearted emergency dispatcher delivered groceries to 81-year-old cancer patient's house after he called 911 because he had no food* 
> 
> By Charlene Adams 
> 13 May 2015
> 
> An 81-year old North Carolina man with cancer returned home from a six-month hospital stay to an empty refrigerator. 
> 
> With no food and no assistance, the 115-pound man called 911. 
> 
> ...



Warms my heart, people are good.




> Donations pour in for hungry man who called 911
> 
> video at link, can't embed.
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/videos/news/don...ed-911/vDSHnx/

----------


## Suzanimal

> Why Kindness Is Contagious, According To Science
> 
> Seeing someone perform an act of kindness can warm your heart. That feeling has a name -- it's called moral elevation, and it's that warm-and-fuzzy-on-the-inside sensation you get when you're in the presence of true human goodness.
> 
> The feeling helps to explain why kindness is, quite literally, contagious. Studies have found that this natural high makes people want to behave more altruistically towards others.
> 
> New research published in the journal Biological Psychiatry aimed to find out what moral elevation actually looks like in the brain and body. Researchers measured the brain activity and heart rates of 104 college students while they watched videos depicting either heroic acts of kindness or humorous situations.
> 
> When the students were viewing the heroic acts, activity in both the sympathetic and the parasympathetic nervous system peaked -- an unusual combination that suggests both a fight-or-flight response and a calming, self-soothing response. When they were watching the amusing videos, there was no activation in either system.
> ...


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/0...ushpmg00000063

----------


## donnay

This one made me blubber...

*Touching moment five-year-old boy begged his mother to buy a homeless man dinner... and then brought the entire restaurant to tears when he said grace with him*

By Anneta Konstantinides

A young Alabama boy brought a group of Waffle House diners to tears when he asked his mother to buy dinner for a homeless man he saw outside - and then sang a blessing with him at the table.

Ava Faulk said her son Josiah Duncan, 5, wouldn't stop asking her questions when he spotted a disheveled man holding a bag with his bike outside the restaurant in Prattville.

When Faulk explained the man was homeless, little Josiah asked 'What does that mean?' 

Faulk told Josiah that it meant he didn't have a home, to which her son responded, 'Where is his house? Where is his family? Where does he keep his groceries?'


This is the moment Josiah Duncan, 5, brought a group of Waffle House diners to tears when he asked his mother to buy dinner for a homeless man he saw outside - and then sang a blessing with him at the table
__________________________________________

*Continued...*

----------


## donnay

*Seniors give money raised for class trip to principal fighting cancer*

BETHLEHEM, N.H. -- It will be an emotional graduation for Principal Courtney Vashaw and the senior class at Profile Junior-Senior High School in New Hampshire, CBS Boston reports.

Vashaw is battling a rare form of soft tissue cancer, and when the Class of 2015 found out, they decided to sacrifice something they'd been looking forward to for years. They had saved about $8,000 for a senior trip to a dude ranch in upstate New York, but chose to give the money to Vashaw instead.

Vashaw told WMUR her school works hard teaching students compassion and caring for others, but she never thought that would directly affect her.

"It is very hard for me to accept help, and I have no idea what to say to you," Vashaw told the students.

*Continued...*

----------


## Suzanimal

When I took my mom to senior workout today, I decided to run the track until she finished. I was a little late getting back to my van and I saw a group of old people crowded around it. I kind of panicked, thinking something was wrong with my mom but found out they were counting the seats in the van because my mom signed me up to drive them all to bingo night. So I'm the senior taxi for bingo night. I don't really want to do it but couldn't say no to all those cute seniors. One of them is a 93 year old man that dances and hugs everyone. He even has a counter so he can keep track of how many people he's hugged. 

We went to Aldis after workout and when I went to get a cart a man gave me his. I tried to give him the quarter but he wouldn't take it. When I left, I gave my cart to a young woman with a bunch of kids in tow.  





> A Hooters Waitress Donated One of Her Kidneys to a Dying Customer
> 
> In a heartwarming tale that will inspire American men everywhere, an Atlanta-area resident's loyal patronage at Hooters has saved his life. Don Thomas, a 72-year-old "longtime regular," was living on dialysis, having lost function in both kidneys owing to cancer. That's when 22-year-old waitress Marianna Villarreal stepped in, suggesting he take one of her kidneys. "I said, 'Well I have two kidneys, do you want one of mine?'" she told local station WXIA.
> 
> Not what Thomas was expecting, apparently. As he explained, "Marianna had only been here a short time, and I just barely knew her when she made the offer." Villarreal's grandmother passed away from kidney failure, he later learned, so the organ donation clearly had special meaning for her, too.
> 
> On Friday, the duo went into surgery together. The procedure "could not have gone better," the doctor reported. Villarreal later tweeted a post-op picture of them in their matching hospital gowns:
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

Sweet videos...

This kid's from Atlanta.
It's for his sister. 



Little Sister Loves Her Adopted Brother

----------


## Suzanimal

Boys mow lawn to keep elderly Texas woman out of jail




> RIESEL, Texas -Four young brothers helped out an elderly Texas woman by mowing her lawn after a warrant was issued for her arrest over her high grass, reports CBS affiliate KWTX.
> 
> Several weeks ago, Gerry Suttle, of Riesel, east of Waco, was issued a notice to appear before a judge because the grass on a lot she owns across from her home was more than 18 inches high, violating city code. After she didn't appear, a warrant was issued for her arrest, reports the station.
> 
> Suttle, 75, told the station she never received the notice.
> 
> Four brothers who didn't know Suttle but learned of her plight through a news report decided to pitch in and help by mowing the lawn.
> 
> "We haven't met her yet but she's 75 years old and she needs some help mowing," said Blaine Reynolds, one of the boys. "That's the least we could do."
> ...


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/boys-mow...n-out-of-jail/

----------


## donnay

*Kind-hearted officer who bought food for homeless young couple 'who had lost everything' and filled up their gas tank is praised on social media*

By Evan Bleier
20 June 2015

A Virginia Beach police officer who tells the middle school students he works with to call him Batman is being praised on social media for showing off his heroic side at an area gas station. 

Officer Grant Wylie, who works as a resource officer at Larkspur Middle School, was called to the forecourt on Tuesday to deal with a trespassing report.

When he arrived, he found a young couple with a baby stranded at the station with no money or food after their van ran out of gas. 


Brad Kortbawi (left) posted about Officer Grant Wylie (right) on Facebook after witnessing his good deed

*Continued...*

----------


## donnay

*Mother’s Incredible Act of Kindness After Seeing a Man With One Eye & One Leg on His Way to Charleston Church*

Jun. 22, 2015 8:50pm 
Erica Ritz	

Kayla Robinson Hall was bringing her three sons to the church in Charleston, South Carolina where nine people were shot and killed last week in a devastating attack when she came upon a man struggling to push his car to the gas station.

Though Hall was worried about bringing her young children to the scene of the tragedy, she decided that she needed to show her children “how good people can be and how united we can be even when things are very scary.”

“While I was pumping gas I was looking around me. It was almost like the day after 9/11, when you just wanted to hug everybody you saw,” she explained on The Glenn Beck Program Monday. “I went into the gas station and I kept trying to make eye contact with people and it just wasn’t happening. And I went out; I was done pumping my gas and I just hear this gentleman say, ‘Young lady!’”

The man had one eye and one leg, and “without even a thought of his age, his race, [or] the hat he was wearing,” Hall said she ran to help the man push his car.

“He said, ‘No ma’am,’” Hall continued. “And I said, ‘I can push it! I’m strong! I want to help.’ And he just said, ‘I might have one eye and one leg … but I can push this car. I just need you to move your car.’”

*Continued...*

----------


## Suzanimal

Hardee's worker receives reward for act of kindess






> KNOXVILLE, Tenn. (WBIR) -- A Knoxville fast food worker who received attention on Facebook for an act of kindness received a special gift on Saturday as a thank you.
> 
> Kailen Young, 17, was rewarded after a picture of him was posted on Facebook last week. The photo, which has been shared more than 3,800 times, shows him offering his hand to an elderly woman who needed help walking to her car. Young stopped washing windows when he saw the woman needed help.
> 
> Hardee's gave Young a $1,000 check to show their appreciation. Young said he is still in shock over the attention his small act of kindness is receiving.
> 
> "Some people say they view it as rare, and I was surprised by that, because it's just a normal thing for me," Young said. "Going through reading the comments, it's been very humbling, very heartwarming."
> 
> "I felt a little touch of heaven, that kindness and goodness in the world. We need that so much, don't we?" said Bobbi Clare, the woman Young helped to her car.
> ...

----------


## donnay

> Young said he is still in shock over the attention his small act of kindness is receiving.


Mr. Young these acts as so few and far between anymore.  Your mother and father raised you well.

----------


## Suzanimal

> After letter to the editor asking for her stolen tricycle back, FM community donates money to buy new one for 79-year-old woman
> 
> After a simple letter to the editor asking a thief to return her tricycle, The Fargo-Moorhead community reached out to help. In just 15 minutes, people in the metro area had already raised enough money to buy a new bike for the 79-year-old.
> 
> The two sentence letter appeared in Thursday's Forum and was shared by hundreds. Just a day and a half later, the people of Fargo-Moorhead rallied together and were able to get the woman a new tricycle and she's overjoyed.
> 
> Dolly Juelke, "I'm glad to have a bike back. I missed my bike."
> 
> That's the reaction from Dolly Juelke whose new tricycle arrived on her doorstep on Friday.
> ...


http://www.wday.com/news/3799874-aft...-money-buy-new

----------


## Suzanimal

> The State: The Enemy Not Only of All Mankind But of Kindness, Too
> Becky Akers
> 
> The Gasparilla Island Bridge Authority in Florida has fired one of its collectors of tolls because he sometimes paid these double-dipping taxes for his “customers” out of his own pocket:
> 
>  …he charged a trailer driver $5 too little, and after realizing his mistake, he paid the difference himself. He would do this from time to time if a driver was short on cash. As punishment, the authority offered him two days of work per week instead of his usual five. When he declined, he was fired on the spot.
> 
> Paying serfs’ tolls wasn’t his only transgression: Vladislav Samsonov, 77 and a military vet, also dispensed lollipops to kids and bones to dogs riding in the cars passing his booth.
> 
> Why would any person as kind and good-hearted as Vlad seems to be rob his fellows on the State’s behalf? And certainly he—and all the traitors “working” for the State to tax, cage, eavesdrop on, kidnap, or murder us—should realize that Leviathan’s favorite meal is one of its own; none should be surprised when the beast turns him. *But that aside, isn’t it intriguing how viciously government hates an employee who shows the least bit of decency towards or empathy with his victims?*


https://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog...-kindness-too/





> Support pours in for fired toll collector
> 
> Vladislav Samsonov, who goes by Sam, says he was let go for doing what he felt was the right thing: paying someone's toll.
> 
> "In my eyes there was no crime committed, I just helped somebody out," Samsonov said. 
> 
> Samsonov says he charged a trailer driver too little last week, and when he realized his mistake, paid the five dollars owed out of his own pocket.  He says it was something he did from time to time if a driver didn't have enough cash.
> 
> "I'd put the six dollars in, I got the six dollars back the next day," Samsonov said. 
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

Strangers keep mom's car from being towed while she's in ER with newborn



> With a wailing newborn in her arms at the emergency room, Kaylee Goemans had enough to worry about; she didn't want to add a towed car to the list.
> 
> Luckily, a group of kind strangers from Barrie, Canada, refused to let that happen.
> 
> The 27-year-old mom rushed her "fussy" 6-week-old son, Dominic, to the hospital last week after her family doctor called to tell her he had a knot in his bowel filled with liquid and air. When she arrived, she put all of the change she had in a parking meter, but it wasn't going to be enough.
> 
> That's when Goemans decided to turn to a group of women on Facebook who would understand her situation -- moms.
> 
> "Will I get towed or just a ticket?" Goemans asked a Facebook group for moms, explaining that she was at the hospital and doctors needed to do more ultrasounds and X-rays on her son. "I can't leave my newborn to run out, and we didn't expect it to take this long."
> ...


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/stranger...-with-newborn/

----------


## donnay

*Railway inspector overheard teenagers mocking an elderly man's run-down home so he got 100 people to help repaint it and build a new porch* 

By Imogen Calderwood For Mailonline

Published: 10:07 EST, 7 August 2015

A railroader worker in Oregon made an elderly couple’s day when he rallied more than 100 volunteers to help paint their ramshackle old house.

Track inspector Josh Cyganik had waved to 75-year-old Leonard Bullock every morning for four years, who lived with his wife Dorothy in a house across the street from a portion of the Union Pacific (UP) main line in Pendleton.

‘He sits on that front porch all day long,’ said Josh, who maintains rail tracks across UP’s western region.

‘I never talked to him. Not until I heard what those two kids said.’

Josh overheard two teenagers talking in July, and overheard them saying the house should be burned down because it was in such bad shape.

‘I saw the look on Leonard’s face. I could tell the comment bothered him,’ said Josh.

‘I don’t think any elderly person should have to endure what I heard from those two kids’ mouths. I kind of stewed about it for a couple of days before I decided to do something.’

Josh began gathering help from other railroaders and borrowing materials from his colleagues in the construction industry.

‘After we had it all figured out, I went and asked Leonard if it would be all right if we painted his house. He was ecstatic.’

Josh published a plea on Facebook calling on all his friends and family to help, that was shared more than 6,000 times.

*Continued...*

----------


## Suzanimal

Humbling...






> Man who lost both arms feeds bedridden mother by mouth in rural China
> 
> A man who lost his arms at the age of seven has refused to stop caring for his elderly mother – despite also running a small farm.
> 
> Chen Xinyin, from a poor village in Chongqing, south-west China, won the admiration of others after images of him feeding his mother went viral in China.
> Mr Chen feeds his 91-year-old mother meals by using an instrument held between his teeth after she became paralysed in July, leaving him responsible for her care.
> 
> The 48-year-old who runs his family’s smallholding in Tongxin Village, Fengdu County, lost his arms after receiving an electric shock, the People’s Daily Online reported.
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...ral-China.html

----------


## donnay

*Touching moment dozens of strangers came together to fix 75-year-old man's crumbling rooftop after his kind-hearted neighbor issued plea on Facebook*

By Sophie Jane Evans For Dailymai
 2 September 2015 

This is the touching moment dozens of strangers came together to fix a 75-year-old's crumbling roof after the elderly man's kind-hearted neighbor posted about his struggles in a Facebook post.

David Perez uploaded the public plea for help on Monday, August 24, after he spotted his frail neighbor, Richard Dubiel, attempting to mend his rooftop in Fremont, California, all by himself.

'I feel sorry for him but I have no roofing skills,' he wrote. 'I would like to see if anyone can donate their time to help him finish. It appears that he has all the materials so looking for free labor.'

Mr Perez asked volunteers to turn up at his own house at Murphy Court last Saturday morning, so they could approach Mr Dubiel together and offer to help him 'finish putting shingles' on his roof.


Heart-warming: Dozens of strangers came together to fix 75-year-old Richard Dubiel's crumbling roof on Saturday after the pensioner's kind-hearted neighbor, David Perez, posted about his struggles on Facebook

*Continued...*

----------


## donnay

Here's your chance to do an act of kindness...

*Severely burned five-year-old girl who lost her entire family in an act of arson just wants cards for Christmas*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...Christmas.html


Her address is:

*Safyre
P.O. Box 6126
Schenectady, New York  12306*

----------


## donnay

~Bump~

----------


## donnay

Another article:

*This Girl Whose Entire Family Got Killed In An Act Of Arson Just Wants Cards For Christmas*
http://www.buzzfeed.com/javiermoreno...ard#.tloq8E02Q

I mailed out my card today.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Another article:
> 
> *This Girl Whose Entire Family Got Killed In An Act Of Arson Just Wants Cards For Christmas*
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/javiermoreno...ard#.tloq8E02Q
> 
> I mailed out my card today.


Oh, wow. So sad. I write a goofy Christmas letter that I doubt would interest her but I'll buy her a cute card and mail it to her tomorrow.

----------


## Danke

I get all teary-eyed when ever I read this thread.

----------


## NapoleonIII

Today someone was smoking outside my office, so I grabbed his cigarette and threw it into the street. You're welcome, I said.

----------


## NapoleonIII

> Sweet videos...
> 
> This kid's from Atlanta.
> It's for his sister.


I really enjoyed the song MattyB did with Cimarelli a couple years ago.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Gonna make a donation to the local food pantry when I get home.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Gonna make a donation to the local food pantry when I get home.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Another article:
> 
> *This Girl Whose Entire Family Got Killed In An Act Of Arson Just Wants Cards For Christmas*
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/javiermoreno...ard#.tloq8E02Q
> 
> I mailed out my card today.


I'll send her out a card tomorrow. I just have the one box of regular cards, so I'll have to go shopping for a really good one.

----------


## donnay

Another bump for Safyre.

----------


## donnay

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...reds-Christmas

----------


## Suzanimal

Here's the card I sent.

----------


## donnay

*Tears up*  That is beautiful Suz.

I owe you a +rep.

----------


## Danke

I fed another homeless woman tonight.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Tears up*  That is beautiful Suz.
> 
> I owe you a +rep.


Covered it for you.

----------


## PursuePeace

> Here's your chance to do an act of kindness...
> 
> *Severely burned five-year-old girl who lost her entire family in an act of arson just wants cards for Christmas*
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...Christmas.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this, donnay.
They have neat little pop-up christmas cards on amazon.
Ordering one right now for her.
My heart feels like lead. That's a ridiculous amount of trauma for one tiny little person.

----------


## Suzanimal

Those are really cool cards. A friend of mine sends them every year.




> Thanks for posting this, donnay.
> They have neat little pop-up christmas cards on amazon.
> Ordering one right now for her.
> My heart feels like lead. That's a ridiculous amount of trauma for one tiny little person.

----------


## Suzanimal

If only more men cared like you do, Danke. 




> I fed another homeless woman tonight.

----------


## donnay

> Thanks for posting this, donnay.
> They have neat little pop-up christmas cards on amazon.
> Ordering one right now for her.
> My heart feels like lead. That's a ridiculous amount of trauma for one tiny little person.


You're welcome.  I hope she gets a million cards!

----------


## Suzanimal

I did something nice today. I went to church and took pictures of kids with Santa. It was a bit of a fiasco because our Santa had a stroke last year and couldn't move his left side. We had a few criers and one $#@! kid but for the most part, it was fun - and I got a free pancake breakfast.

----------


## Suzanimal

Goddamn juggalos made me cry




> Insane Clown Posse send Christmas presents to girl who lost entire family in arson attack
> 
> A hip hop duo has sent an eight-year-old burns victim some Christmas presents because her father, who died in the same fire that injured her, was a fan.
> 
> Insane Clown Posse, comprised of Joseph Bruce and Joseph Utsler from Detroit, Michigan, made the gesture of kindness after Bruce saw a photo of arson survivor Safyre Terry with her father.
> 
> Safyre, 8, lost her entire family in an arson attack on their family apartment in New York in May 2013. In the fire, she was severely burned over the majority of her body, including her face, hands and feet.
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/pe...-a6771521.html

----------


## donnay

> Goddamn juggalos made me cry
> 
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/pe...-a6771521.html


That is great news.

----------


## donnay

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ney-World.html

----------


## PursuePeace

Just wanted to share...





His transformation was just beautiful.  
that little happy face and wagging tail.

----------


## Suzanimal

‘Merry Christmas & a happy puff puff!’ Denver homeless treated with free holiday joints



> Christmas could not have been merrier or greener for the homeless on the streets of Denver: They were treated to some holiday joints handed out by volunteers in the city where marijuana is legal to enjoy.
> 
> In an attempt to engage Colorado’s homeless community in a unique way, and to spread some love to those without a home on Christmas day, a group of volunteers from Cannabis Can took to the streets at 4:00pm, handing out 1,000 pre-rolled joints. The group focused their community efforts on the Colfax, Lawrence and Broadway areas.


https://www.rt.com/usa/327123-denver...mas-marijuana/

----------


## Suzanimal

Darius is a good man. No way I could've let that baby go. I would've had a pet deer.

----------


## PursuePeace

> Darius is a good man. No way I could've let that baby go. I would've had a pet deer.



ha! me too. 
that was great.

----------


## Danke

> Darius is a good man. No way I could've let that baby go. I would've had a pet deer.


Reminds me of my many dating experiences. Gives me a new found energy to open up that home.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Reminds me of my many dating experiences. Gives me a new found energy to open up that home.


You plan on bottle feeding every four hours?

----------


## Suzanimal

Wow, that's tough. God bless this woman and the photographers who help out.




> Photographer donates services to parents who may have to say goodbye
> 
> Many parents would like to keep their children young forever -- unless they may be robbed of the chance to see them grow up. That is where Lynette Johnson comes in, working as the tender bridge in that gap. She helps a family capture the love that lives beyond life.
> 
> Years ago, Johnson's sister-in-law was pregnant and went in for a check-up. Johnson got a call, expecting the news to be a celebration, but that got turned on its head. The doctor discovered the baby had died in utero. Johnson's sister-in-law would have to give birth to a daughter who would never draw a breath.
> 
> But the baby was a child just the same, and her sister-in-law didn't want to let her daughter go forever. She wanted a picture.
> 
> That was two decades ago. This was not the sort of tragedy anyone had a vocabulary for -- let alone a photo album. A nurse gave them the bad advice that pictures were not a good idea. Luckily, Johnson still snapped a few.
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

Thank goodness for people who fearlessly show human kindness and compassion. 






> I saw the most incredible display of humanity on the sky train. A six foot five man suffering from drug abuse and\or mental health issues was being very aggressive on the bus with erratic movements, cursing, shouting, etc. While everyone was scared, this one seventy year old woman reached out her hand, tightly gripping his hand until he calmed down, sat down silently, with eventual tears in his eyes. I spoke to the woman after this incident and she simply said, "I'm a mother and he needed someone to touch." And she started to cry. Don't fear or judge the stranger on the bus: life does not provide equal welfare for all its residents.


http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local...g-viral/nqK5B/

----------


## Suzanimal

Too long to cut-n-paste the whole thing but wow, the world need more people like Jane Warring.

The fixer
Jane Warring helped move
Leon Sims out of his bug-infested
apartment and into her heart.





> Leon Sims, 87, trembles inside his tiny, gloomy apartment south of Atlanta. He’s scared. He’s desperate. He’s alone.
> This is going to kill me, he thinks.
> 
> His apartment is infested. Bed bugs — tiny oval-shaped, rusty-red blood-sucking creatures — are everywhere. They crawl on his neck; others inch into his hairline; yet more circle his ears. And all are hungry. Deep-red, swollen bite marks cover his arms.
> 
> They invaded the widower’s apartment four years earlier and have only grown more numerous. He sleeps in his khakis and long-sleeve shirts, hoping to stave off the relentless feeders. It’s a futile effort: When they begin dotting his grits and eggs, the elderly man loses his appetite — and, in time, a healthy weight.
> 
> His fear – This is going to kill me – is no exaggeration.
> One wintry afternoon in November 2012, Jane Warring, a 32-year-old corporate attorney, knocks on his door.
> ...


http://specials.myajc.com/fixer/

----------


## Suzanimal

> Woman's lucky day helps man down on his luck
> 
> AREHAM, Mass. — A Wareham woman who had just won $200 on a scratch ticket thought it was her lucky day.
> 
> But what she chose to do with the money made a homeless man feel like he won the jackpot.
> 
> Sofia Lorena wrote on Facebook that as soon as she realized she had won, she looked up and met Glenn. In the negative degree temperatures, Glenn was outside holding a sign asking for money.
> 
> Lorena took Glenn to Dunkin Donuts to buy him a coffee asked him where he would sleep that night in the cold. He told her he didn’t know, so she called every homeless shelter around to try to find a bed for Glenn.
> ...


http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local...is-luck/nqQd4/

----------


## Danke

> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local...is-luck/nqQd4/


 You can buy a man a fish, or you can teach them to fish. 


She should've use that money On a course to teach him how to pick pocket.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You can buy a man a fish, or you can teach them to fish. 
> 
> 
> She should've use that money On a course to teach him how to pick pocket.


Or cuddle. He could easily make $200 using his hotel room to cuddle.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Grandpa's wagons are comforting kids who need it most
> 
> ATLANTA -- The red wagons are synonymous with Children's Healthcare of Atlanta. Grandfather Roger Leggett made those wagons even more important when he invented a bracket that would allow them to carry a child's IV pole.
> 
> He was inspired by his granddaughter Felicity who was fighting a cancerous brain tumor. He named the bracket for his son Chad, a 24-year-old Children's ambulance driver who died of heat stroke working at the family's deer camp.
> 
> Since our story one year ago, Roger's invention has gone global. From Miami to New York to Los Angeles and many places in between, red wagons with Chad's Brackets are making life easier for pint sized patients who find a red wagon not so scary.
> 
> Leggett says, "Every one of them are non profit we don't make a penny off of them. We've got one going to Scotland next month!"
> ...


http://www.11alive.com/story/news/hu...most/80994954/

----------


## Suzanimal

Awww... I want a penguin friend.




> Every year, one lone penguin swims nearly 5,000 miles to reconnect with his rescuer
> 
> Joao Pereira de Souza, 71, is from an island off the coast of Rio de Janeiro in Brazil. In 2011, he met his soulmate, who was covered in oil at the time.
> 
> Selflessly, he rescued the South American Magellanic penguin and spent a week cleaning his sticky feathers and nursing him to health. De Souza soon named the penguin Dindim, before setting him free.
> 
> Several months later, de Souza was shocked to see Dindim back on the island. Dindim immediately recognized his rescuer and instantly waddled in his direction.
> 
> “I love the penguin like it’s my own child, and I believe the penguin loves me,” de Souza told Globo TV. “No one else is allowed to touch him. He pecks them if they do. He lays on my lap, lets me give him showers, allows me to feed him sardines and to pick him up.”
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

People will be starving in the streets? No they won't, not with good people like this around.




> Couple's wedding registry will feed the hungry
> 
> Jacob Weiss and Joy Teal have a unique request for wedding gifts.
> 
> They don't want wine glasses from Macy's. Or a new blender from Bed, Bath & Beyond. No Crate & Barrel bowls. Or a pizza stone from Williams-Sonoma. Instead, they want to address hunger in Nashville.
> 
> The couple have asked their guests to skip the traditional presents and donate instead to a fund they have set up with the Community Foundation of Middle Tennessee.
> 
> With a goal of raising $10,000, Weiss and Teal plan to provide micro-grants to local nonprofits and social entrepreneurs who may have big ideas but are not big enough to get the backing from larger corporate donors.
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Grateful Student Pays Off Grandparents' Mortgage
> 
> A 24-year-old student at a community college in Texas paid off his grandparents' mortgage in gratitude for having been taken in by them at a young age, Today.com reported.
> 
> Stefun Darts handed his grandparents a $15,000 check during a March 20 surprise party.
> 
> Darts said he saved money by often staying home to fulfill the goal he's had since second grade of helping his grandparents. 
> 
> "I had to sacrifice a lot. Friendships, relationships, going around and partying," he told Today.com.
> ...


http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/na...FlowFB_DCBrand

----------


## Suzanimal

> Story Of A 93-Year-Old And 2 Lawn Mowers Will Melt Your Heart
> 
> When a 93-year-old woman was spotted trying to mow her lawn, two complete strangers rushed to her assistance, making for a beautiful act of kindness that is going viral. 
> 
> Rodney Smith, Jr., a senior at Alabama A&M University, posted a photo to Facebook that has been shared nearly 250,000 times in less than a week.
> 
> “We did this sweet lady’s lawn today. She is 93, the neighbors told us that she [had] been out [there] trying to cut her own lawn,” Smith wrote.
> 
> Turns out, the 93-year-old isn’t the only senior Smith and his colleague Terrence Stroy have been helping out. 
> ...


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/...?ir=Good+News&

----------


## Suzanimal

> Teen asks to help man with groceries, and his life changes forever
> 
> 
> A Memphis, Tennessee, teen has lived a challenging life so far. But thanks to the kindness of a complete stranger, things are turning around.
> 
> Chauncy Jones Black is 16. His story came to light when he met a man named Matt White on June 10. Matt documented their meeting on Facebook and has since set up a GoFundMe account to help the family desperately in need.
> 
> The two met at the Kroger at Poplar and Highland. Chauncy walked up and asked if he could help load Matt’s groceries into the car in exchange for a pack of donuts, and that’s where the story really begins.
> 
> ...


http://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending-n...ever/359839508




> Matt White
> about 2 weeks ago
> 
> I just met the most inspiring person ever. His name is Chauncy Jones. He's a 16 year old from Memphis. He had taken the bus at 9:00 at night to get to the "rich people's Kroger" on Highland as he called it. He approached me while I was shopping for produce asking if he could help me carry my grocery bags to my car in exchange for buying him a pack of glazed donuts. This kid looked like he had been turned down 100 times. He looked ashamed, hungry and broken. In my heart I screamed a loud "yes!", but to him I just chuckled and said, "yeah dude, we'll get you some donuts". I asked him if he was by himself and he said that he had come all the way out here with the hopes of someone buying him something to eat because he and his mother had nothing at home. He had no phone, a bus pass, and he was depending on the graces of a stranger to feed him within the hour before the bus left. So, needless to say, he and I went on a shopping spree. We had so much fun! We got cereal and chips and frozen veggies, pizzas, Cheetos, melons and pasta, peanut butter, milk, soap, tooth brushes, just a little bit of everything. All the while we talked and he told me how he makes straight A's in school and is trying to get a job to help his mom pay rent. This kid was amazing. Chauncy kept calling himself poor, but he told me that one day he was gonna be wealthy and own his own businesses so that he could help other people in his neighborhood and buy them groceries like me. I was in awe. I gave him a ride home so that he didn't have to take the bus and when we got to his house I was truly humbled. He wasn't kidding. He and his mom had nothing. They didn't even have beds or furniture. They were sleeping on pads made out of sleeping bags, they had two lamps and nothing in their fridge. Nothing. His mother was so sweet but very fragile. I couldn't tell what it was, but she had some sort of physical and/ or mental disability that made her shake and made walking difficult. I thought I was going to cry. As we unpacked the food into their kitchen, you could see the hope coming back into Chauncy's eyes. He knew he wasn't going to be hungry. He looked like a kid again. As I was leaving I gave him a hug and told him how much God loved him and that he was going to grow up to be an incredible man. I'll never forget that hug. It meant more to me than any possession I have. Our God is an awesome God, and we can never be thankful enough for the blessings we have.
> (Edit) I never thought in my wildest dreams that this single post would create such a tidal wave of kindness and encouragement from everyone. So, I decided to create a page for Chauncy and his mom with lists of things they need here: https://www.gofundme.com/293uu9x3
> Thank you so so much to everyone who has taken he time to donate, reach out and overall just show that they care. It means the world.

----------


## Suzanimal

What a sweet man.




> Construction worker's real-life 'Where's Waldo' game helps kids forget they're in the hospital
> 
> SOUTH BEND, Ind. —
> 
> A construction worker in South Bend, Indiana, is helping sick kids take their minds off their illnesses by playing a real-life game of "Where's Waldo."
> 
> >> Read more trending stories
> 
> Jason Haney is working on a new wing of the Memorial Children's Hospital. Across the street, kids in the hospital can see the construction site.
> ...


http://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending-n...ital/409271445

----------


## donnay

*6-Year-Old’s Act Of Kindness Touches Hearts Everywhere*
*“Please go eat. It would make me happy.”*

07/26/2016 10:06 am ET | Updated 6 hours ago 

After witnessing her daughter’s act of kindness for a homeless man, Kenyatta Lewis learned how selfless kids can be.

According to Today, Kenyatta and her 6-year-old daughter, Janiyah, were leaving a store in Virginia on July 10 when they walked by a homeless man who was crying. Kenyatta shared the encounter on Facebook and wrote that Janiyah told her mom that the man might be “hot and thirsty” and then approached him.

According to the post, Janiyah told the man that the ground was dirty and asked why he wouldn’t go home. The man told her he was homeless.

Kenyatta wrote that what her daughter did next made her “stop and think.” According to the post, Janiyah gave the homeless man a few dollars and told him he should go to McDonald’s. Kenyatta told Today that she later learned why the man was homeless. 

“We had a small conversation and he explained his trailer burnt down and he lost everything including his wife,” Kenyatta said. “I felt for him.”

She also said the man’s “whole face lit up” after witnessing this act of kindness. 

Read more:  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/...e27?yptr=yahoo

----------


## PursuePeace

Had to share..

----------


## donnay

*Weak liver, big heart: Texas great-grandmother, 69, who waited seven months for a transplant organ gives it to 23-year-old newlywed who had less than a day to live*

By James Wilkinson For Dailymail.com

Published: 08:21 EST, 11 August 2016 

An elderly woman in Dallas who had spent seven months waiting for a transplant liver gave it up to save the life of a 23-year-old.

Brenda Jones, 69, had made it to the top of the transplant list and was waiting for surgery when her doctors made the unusual request on July 18: would she give the organ to a young woman who was hours away from death?

'I had time to wait and she didn't have any time to wait, so that was just common sense,' Jones told NBCDFW.

Jones, who is a great-grandmother, had been diagnosed with liver failure a year before, but was struggling on. 

However, the situation for Abigail Flores was critical: Her liver had totally collapsed, she was being airlifted to hospital and she had just hours to live.

Jones's transplant surgeon at Baylor University Medical Center, Dr Greg McKenna, called her at 3:30am to ask if she would be willing to give up the organ.

'All I could think about was that I had more time to wait a little longer on a liver and she didn't have any time, Jones said. 

She added: 'I just knew that's what I had to do.'

Read more:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...Flores-23.html

----------


## Suzanimal

God bless her and the doctor who brought it to her attention. 




> *Weak liver, big heart: Texas great-grandmother, 69, who waited seven months for a transplant organ gives it to 23-year-old newlywed who had less than a day to live*
> 
> By James Wilkinson For Dailymail.com
> 
> Published: 08:21 EST, 11 August 2016 
> 
> An elderly woman in Dallas who had spent seven months waiting for a transplant liver gave it up to save the life of a 23-year-old.
> 
> Brenda Jones, 69, had made it to the top of the transplant list and was waiting for surgery when her doctors made the unusual request on July 18: would she give the organ to a young woman who was hours away from death?
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am willing to go down there, this next weekend  (8/26/16)  and fix flooded A/C units.
> 
> I am thinking *electrical repairs only. just get it working*. not make it right again. 
> I can afford to get myself down there with an initial supply  of probable electrical parts....  
> 
> those folks will not be able to work in there, in August, to repair flood damage.... without A/C. 
> the A/C also dries things out. 
> 
> I am not trying to make any money here. I am offering my time and expertise. 
> ...


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...t-of-Louisiana




> In Louisiana, Private Disaster Relief Outperforms the Government
> 
> ...
> 
> Citizens to the Rescue
> 
> The rains that swamped parts of Louisiana over a period of a few days were relentless. Local governments and first responders were overwhelmed with calls for help from people trapped in their homes by rising waters.
> 
> Instead of waiting for the government to come rescue them, the people of Louisiana used their own boats to save their neighbors.Instead of waiting for the government to come rescue them, the people of Louisiana used their own privately-owned boats to save their neighbors. This "Cajun Navy" drew its ranks and fleet from Louisiana's large numbers of sportsmen. People who needed rescue contacted a Facebook group and the boats used smartphone apps such as the GPS app Glympse and the walkie talkie app Zello to coordinate. The “Cajun Navy” was responsible for saving the lives of thousands of Louisianians and their pets and livestock.
> ...


https://fee.org/articles/in-louisian...he-government/

----------


## Suzanimal

> Manny Pacquiao Has Built 1,000 Homes for Poor Philippinos
> 
> “I’m so happy giving these houses free to my constituents in the Sarangani Province from my own pocket – more than thousand families are the beneficiaries,” he posted on Facebook.
> 
> Many of the millions used to finance the housing came from his ‘Fight of the Century’ with Floyd Mayweather on May 2, 2015. Though he lost by two judges scoring it at 116–112 and the other 118–110, he still was handsomely compensated for the highly-anticipated match.
> 
> He has been dubbed the greatest Asian boxer, the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world, and the second highest-paid athlete in 2015. While he finishes his six-year term as Senator, he plans on financing still more houses in his childhood hometown.
> 
> “I will never forget where I came from. I thank God for allowing me to help other people,” the former Congressman wrote on Twitter.


http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/manny...r-philippinos/

----------


## PursuePeace

> What you share with the world is what it keeps of you


nice

----------


## Danke

> nice


i cried.

----------


## Suzanimal

> i cried.


I got a little misty, myself. 

Hugs, Danke

----------


## Suzanimal

Mr Animal met him in a golf tournament, said he's a nice guy.




> Jeff Foxworthy steps in to pay for woman's groceries in Johns Creek
> 
> NORTH FULTON COUNTY, Ga. - A local woman got a nice surprise when a stranger offered to pay for her groceries.
> 
> Robin McFadden said she was in line with her three sons at a Johns Creek Publix, trying to get her coupons in order.
> 
> She said a few items were not ringing up properly and she was scrambling to figure out what was wrong as her children fussed.
> 
> Behind her someone asked, “How much is she short?”
> ...


http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/nort...reek/472786931

----------


## Suzanimal

Bringing comfort to the dying is the greatest kindness one can do and the hardest.




> 'I cried all the way home': Santa Claus grants final wish to a dying child
> 
> KNOXVILLE, Tenn. — Eric Schmitt-Matzen looks every bit like Santa Claus.
> 
> His 6-foot frame carries 310 pounds, leaving “just enough of a lap for the kids to sit on,” he says with a gentle chuckle.
> 
> No fake facial fuzz for this guy. Schmitt-Matzen’s snowy beard is the real thing, albeit regularly bleached to maintain its whiteness. His shag is so spectacular, in fact, it won first place in the “natural full beard, styled moustache," division of a 2016 national contest.
> 
> He’s professionally trained. Custom-tailored in red. Was born on Dec. 6 (that’s Saint Nicholas Day — are you surprised?) Works approximately 80 gigs annually. Wife Sharon plays an authentic Mrs. Claus. His cell phone, with a "Jingle Bells" ringtone, continually counts down the days until Christmas. Even his civilian attire always includes Santa suspenders.
> ...


http://www.11alive.com/life/holidays...hild/368045190

----------


## Lucille

Both are lucky.  I've been sprayed by a skunk and it is the worst, most horrible thing.  I never minded the smell from a distance but when it was on me, I just wanted to die.

----------


## Lucille



----------


## Suzanimal

> Milkshake travels almost 400 miles to grant last wish of woman with cancer
> 
>  When Tommy Fello, owner of the beloved Cleveland Heights, Ohio, eatery Tommy's Restaurant, checked his email this morning, he had thank-you messages from strangers all over the world — including Canada, Germany, Scotland, the Netherlands and Turkey.
> 
> They'd all seen a Facebook post from Sam Klein sharing the story of how Fello had shipped a mocha milkshake from Ohio to Virginia for Emily Pomeranz, a longtime Tommy's customer who was in hospice care in Arlington.
> 
> Pomeranz passed away last week, but the story of how Fello granted Pomeranz's wish to "have one more Tommy’s mocha milkshake" has clearly made an impact: The post has been shared by more than 2,000 people, with more than 600 comments and thousands more reacting to it. 
> 
>  In the post, Pomeranz is pictured holding the Tommy's milkshake, beaming. "My heart just about pounded out of my body I was so happy when I saw the picture," Fello — who opened Tommy's as a tiny soda shop in 1972 and is still involved in day-to-day operations at its current, larger location — told TODAY Food. The "Milkshake Mission Impossible," as Fello called it, began when Klein visited Pomeranz in hospice and asked if she needed anything.
> ...


http://www.today.com/food/sweet-reas...m_npd_td_fb_ma

----------


## donnay

> *Driver Stops Behind Stalled Patrol Car, Films Cop Hand Old Woman Whataburger Meal And Umbrella*
> 
> by ANN-SOPHIE KAEMMERLE Published Aug 14, 2017
> 
> Most of us are incredibly fortunate to have a roof over our heads and food on our tables. There are so many parts of life that we take advantage of, and those things can be taken away from us in an instant.
> 
> Theres, therefore, more than one reason why we should be sympathetic to those who have only a little, and its important to find it in our hearts to help those who are in need. One Texas cop decided to do just that.
> 
> In the clip below, you can see the driver pull up right behind the stalled patrol car  he knows hes about to witness something quite extraordinary, so he pulled out his camera just in time.
> ...


https://www.littlethings.com/cop-giv...zen.yandex.com

----------


## donnay

> *Scammer Takes All Of Sick Dad’s Money, Then Friend Goes Behind His Back To Get Strangers To Help*
> 
> by EMERALD PELLOT
> 
> Memphis resident Charlie Brock is having a hard time. He had been a truck driver for years but quit due to a heart condition. While awaiting a new heart, Charlie’s medical bills began piling up.
> 
> To make matters worse, a card skimmer stole his checking account information and drained Charlie’s bank account. Then, making matters even worse, his 25-year-old air conditioner also broke down.
> 
> So Charlie’s good friend Gene Landeros reached out to the news station WREG. He knew the station had a “Pass It On” segment that pays it forward to community members. WREG donated $30, then a community member matched that amount, and two strangers at Chik-fil-A donated $140. Gene also did some fundraising on his own.
> ...


https://www.littlethings.com/surpris...zen.yandex.com

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Thread: Random Acts Of Kindness...


 @donnay

Have a good day at the farm.

:-*

----------


## donnay

> @donnay
> 
> Have a good day at the farm.
> 
> :-*


Thank you and hope your day is just as good, even better.

:-*

----------


## donnay

> *Cop Pulls Over Single Mom Of 5 For Broken Light, But Sees Kids In Backseat And Helps Her Instead*
> 
> by MAURICIO CASTILLO Published Aug 17, 2017
> 
> Having a busted tail light on your car and getting pulled over is almost always ground for a ticket. When Laura Grey, a single mom of five kids, got pulled over, she feared the worst.
> 
> A few months before getting pulled over, a minor fender bender busted the left tail light on her van.
> 
> “I got the insurance and I had the money,” Laura recalled. “But it was, ‘Do I keep the money to help with bills?'”
> ...


See Video at the link:  https://www.littlethings.com/officer...zen.yandex.com

----------


## donnay

> *Man Buys Hurricane Supplies Online, Shocked To See What’s Hidden In Box When It Arrives*
> September 19, 2017 Alisha Rich
> 
> When a young man from Fort Lauderdale, Florida, heard that a hurricane was barreling towards his home, he decided to get prepared and order some hurricane supplies online. However, when the package arrived, he was left shocked to see what was hidden inside the box when it arrived.
> 
> After learning that Hurricane Irma was heading straight for Florida, Brian Humphreys, like others across the state, decided to get prepared and buy some much-needed essentials. However, in order to beat the crowds at the stores in his hometown, he turned to the Internet to order some supplies from Kmart online. Thinking that he had outsmarted the system, he was left shocked to see what was hidden inside when the box arrived at his door.
> 
> In fact, what he found was so unusual that he decided to turn to social media to share what he had found. As he expected, people were left in disbelief over what the Kmart employees had placed inside his order box, and now, it’s going viral. Remarkably, along with all of his items, Brian discovered a simple card inside the box, but that’s not even what left everyone stunned. It seems the employees took it upon themselves to include a little something inside the card as well.
> 
> ...


http://madworldnews.com/man-buys-hur...zen.yandex.com

----------


## donnay

> *Waitress Slips Texas Hurricane Evacuees Odd Note, Couple Shocked By One Item Hiding Inside*
> 
> September 19, 2017 Robert Rich
> 
> As Hurricane Harvey was set to ravage their home, a Texas husband and wife evacuated the area and took refuge with the woman’s mother. Sometime afterward, the group decided to grab a bite to eat at a local restaurant, but nothing would prepare them for the note that a waitress slipped them – or the one shocking item hiding within it.
> 
> Carlos Sepeda Jr. has recently taken to Facebook to share a series of events that left him utterly speechless. As certain areas of Texas were affected more than others by Hurricane Harvey, Carlos and his wife Tammy found themselves needing to unfortunately evacuate.
> 
> They did just that, taking a trip up to Fairfield, Texas, to spend a few days with Tammy’s mother. Once they had made it to safety, the group of three decided to get some food at a place called Sam’s Restaurant – but that’s when things got weird.
> ...


http://madworldnews.com/waitress-tex...zen.yandex.com

----------


## donnay

> *Cashier Tells Man His Card Is Declined. 15 Mins Later He’s Back With Cop Who Makes 1 Request*
> 
> by Marilyn Caylor 10/10/2017
> 
> Have you ever been out shopping for something that you desperately needed right at that very moment, like a gallon of milk for the kids, or fixings for that night's dinner, when the cashier informs you that your card has been declined? So, you try to covertly swipe your card through a second time (or third), hoping that no one notices what's going on.
> 
> But, that's when the customers waiting in line behind you all start to gawk at your inability to pay. You verbally tell the cashier that you have plenty of money in your account, and your bank's computer must be down. You end up having to leave the store empty-handed, and also slightly dejected.
> 
> Some people might simply walk away and vow never to return to that store after such an embarrassing encounter. However, one pawn shop customer wasn't about to let a declined card get in the way of what he needed. After the man's card was declined he walked out of the store embarrassed, but fifteen minutes later he was back - this time with a cop. The cashier immediately asked ‘Is there a problem officer?' and the cop gave a response they'd never forget.
> ...


http://faithtap.com/8438/cashier-tel...zen.yandex.com

----------


## donnay

> *TN Boy Sends WH $3 To Pay Trump’s ‘Salary,’ 9 Months Later Gets ‘Special Gift’ In Return*
> 
> October 22, 2017 That Conservative Girl 
> 
> Back in January, a Tennessee boy sent his entire savings to the White House to pay President Donald Trump’s “salary.” It wasn’t much, but he hoped his $3 would help the president. Nine months later, the generous boy received a “special gift” in return, and he will undoubtedly never forget it.
> 
> When 9-year-old Eli’sha Davies learned that President Donald Trump would not be accepting the $400,000 yearly salary paid to the Commander-in-Chief, the young boy couldn’t believe the president’s generosity. He also had lots of questions. Would Trump have to starve? How could he possibly afford to feed himself? How would he pay his bills? Wouldn’t his water be turned off? “I thought how is he going to eat or drink,” Eli recalled. “Or, you know, pay, if he needs to pay his water bill or anything.”
> 
> Fearing that Trump would ultimately suffer for donating the entirety of his presidential salary to charity, Eli decided to pitch in whatever he could to help. He didn’t have much, but he had saved up $3. He decided to send his three one dollar bills to 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue in Washington, D.C. in hopes that it might help President Trump get by in a pinch.
> ...


http://madworldnews.com/tn-boy-sends...zen.yandex.com

----------


## donnay

> *Elderly Man Calls The Local Police To Ask A Question That Breaks Their Hearts*
> 
> By Maggie Watson
> Boredom Therapy Staff
> 
> There’s no question that the elderly are important members of society who deserve our respect. When someone has lived a long life, they always have a great deal of wisdom to impart upon us young folks.
> 
> The problem is that they often lose their capacity to help themselves. So when something goes wrong, there’s little they can do, especially if they don’t want to be a burden on anyone.
> 
> ...


http://boredomtherapy.com/police-try...zen.yandex.com

----------


## donnay

> *NC officers help hungry family after mom steals food, officials say*
> 
> HILLSBOROUGH, N.C. (Kelly Kennedy/WNCN) — Two Hillsborough police officers went out of their way to lend a helping hand to a local woman after officials say she broke the law.
> 
> On Saturday, Corporal Keith Bradshaw and Officer Candace Spragins got a call about a larceny at Food Lion.
> 
> Through security video, the officers tracked down a woman who authorities said stole $36 worth of food.
> 
> The officers said the woman told them she was hungry, had not had any food in the house for three days and stole so she could feed her children.
> ...


http://www.wbtv.com/story/36774546/n...zen.yandex.com

----------


## Suzanimal

Without government who would feed the hungry?

----------


## donnay

> *Man buys every cookie from Girl Scouts outside store, tells them to ‘get out of this cold’*
> 
> GREENSVILLE, S.C. – A Greenville man spent over $500 on Girl Scout cookies Friday, and it wasn’t because they’re his favorite snack.
> 
> According to a Facebook post, the man originally stopped at the girls’ stand and bought seven boxes; he gave the girls $40 and told them to keep the change. The man wasn’t done though.
> 
> Shortly after his initial purchase, the man returned and told the girls to pack up everything they had. Kayla Dillard said in a Facebook post that the man told the girls he wanted to buy everything so they could get out of the cold.
> 
> In total, this man purchased $540 of Girl Scout cookies, and with a heart as big as his, there’s a good chance he’s sharing them.


https://wgntv.com/2019/02/25/man-buy...zen.yandex.com

----------


## donnay

> *North Carolina woman experiences act of kindness on worst day of her life*
> 
> WAKE COUNTY, North Carolina -- A North Carolina mother says on the worst day of her life, she experienced the best acts of kindness. 
> 
> Emoni Hardy, of Garner, experienced every parent's nightmare on Monday when she got the news that her only son had been shot. 
> 
> The 19-year-old had gone to Raleigh after work to visit his big sister when he encountered an argument and the next thing he knew he had been shot in the shoulder. 
> 
> "I'm just like hysterical, don't know what to do, didn't know what to grab, and I just ran out the door," his mother told ABC11. 
> ...


https://abc7ny.com/society/woman-exp...zen.yandex.com

----------


## PursuePeace

> https://wgntv.com/2019/02/25/man-buy...zen.yandex.com


As a former Girl Scout who went door to door  all over my entire neighborhood and then delivered every single box of cookies in person..... this story just pissed me off. This guy is not doing those girls any favors. What did they learn? Look pitiful  and you don't have to actually work? Some sap will just come by and do all your work for you? 


wow. I'm bitter. 

To make amends for my bitterness. Here is a nice Girl Scout related video. The fact that she didn't panic and was able to be calm and save her friends life is quite impressive.

----------


## donnay

Well the random act of kindness got that man arrested. 


*Viral Girl Scout cookie hero arrested on drug charges in S.C.*
https://6abc.com/viral-girl-scout-co...zen.yandex.com

----------


## Danke

> Well the random act of kindness got that man arrested. 
> 
> 
> *Viral Girl Scout cookie hero arrested on drug charges in S.C.*
> https://6abc.com/viral-girl-scout-co...zen.yandex.com


He was under investigation long before the Girl Scout act.


"WSPA reports that McGowan, who is in custody of the U.S. Marshalls, appeared before a judge on Tuesday with his alleged cohorts. His bond hearing will be held on Friday.
According to McGowan’s indictment, he is charged with a series of crimes, including conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute heroin, cocaine and fentanyl, drug trafficking and cash smuggling. 
McGowan has a considerable police record since the 1990s, per Fox Carolina, including assault and battery, second-degree lynching, drawing a weapon and trafficking crack cocaine."

----------


## Suzanimal

> second-degree lynching

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay

*Nevada boy, age 13, trades his Xbox and does yard work to buy his single mom a car after watching other kids do it on YouTube*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-mom-car.html

----------


## donnay

> *'You have received a ticket for being too cute': Kansas boy, 7, hugs elderly people while dressed as a police officer during nursing home visits*
> 
> By DARREN BOYLE FOR MAILONLINE
> 
> PUBLISHED: 04:35 EDT, 26 June 2019
> 
> This is the heart-warming moment a 7-year-old boy pretending to be a police officer visits a nursing home in Kansas to bring cheer to the elderly residents. 
> 
> Oliver Davis visits two nursing homes every week. After gifting each citizen a flower and a card that says, 'Violation – You have received a ticket for being too cute', he then offers them a hug. The amazed elderly citizens always oblige, with one exclaiming: 'That's the first hug I have had in 10 years.' 
> ...


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ld-people.html

----------


## Anti Globalist

Wish I was capable of doing random acts of kindness.

----------


## donnay

> Wish I was capable of doing random acts of kindness.


It doesn't cost anything to smile and be nice to people.  In fact it could be the very thing they need since there is so much doom and gloom in this world.

----------


## donnay

*Chick-fil-A manager changes tire in parking lot for ‘shaking, almost in tears’ 96-yr-old WWII vet*

July 13, 2019 | Vivek Saxena



Though hateful critics constantly falsely accuse Chick-fil-A of being an intolerant, bigoted restaurant chain, time and time again the uber popular eatery has defied its left-wing haters by demonstrating what real tolerance, kindness and empathy look like.

Such was the case this week at a Chick-fil-A in Maryland, where on Thursday a distraught senior citizen waltzed into the restaurant “shaking, almost in tears” over his flat tire.

But that upset man, known as Mr. Lee, wasn’t just any senior citizen — just as that restaurant’s manager, Daryl Howard, wasn’t just any manager.

Mr. Lee was in fact a 96-year-old World War II veteran, and that veteran needed some help, pronto.

“He was shaking, almost in tears saying he barely made it to the store on three tires because one was bad,” another manager, Rudy Somoza, said to CNN. “As soon as he finished his sentence, Daryl informed me he needed to help this gentleman right now. So, Daryl jumped into action without hesitation.”

And then this happened:

If you have a tear in your eye right now, you’re not alone …

According to Somoza, it took Howard roughly 15 minutes to change the tire. During that time, he snapped photos while Howard wasn’t looking.

“His action of kindness was beautiful. Daryl has always been so helpful to anyone in need and deserves this recognition,” he reportedly said to CNN.

It’s a small act of kindness, for sure, but it’s also a microcosm of Chick-fil-A’s whole philosophy, which, according to the company’s corporate mission statement, is “[t]o glorify God by being a faithful steward of all that is entrusted to us and to have a positive influence on all who come into contact with Chick-fil-A.”

Yes, Chick-fil-A is a Christian business — one that closes shop every Sunday so that employees may rest and worship, and one whose CEO, Dan Cathy, privately believes in traditional marriage.

And it’s because of this Christian foundation — which, to be clear, has never once affected how the business treats both its employees and its customers — that critics have and continue to lambaste Chick-fil-A as an allegedly hateful, if not outright evil, organization.

Never mind its lengthy history of actions just like those taken by Howard.

https://www.bizpacreview.com/2019/07...zen.yandex.com

----------


## donnay

*Kindhearted teen goes viral after cop shares photo of the moment he raced out in the rain to help elderly woman cross a parking lot and shielded her from getting wet with his coat*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ding-rain.html

----------


## Suzanimal

> How a 'Hillbilly Brigade' saved an Oregon town from raging wildfires
> 
> MOLALLA, Ore. (Reuters) - Nicole West steered her bulldozer through the smoldering forest, pushing logs into the underbrush and away from the wildfires ripping through Oregon's Cascade Mountains. Her border collie, Oink, rode shotgun as West and a volunteer crew raced to clear a fire line.
> 
> Behind West, on the front lines of the 136,000-acre (55,000-hectare) Riverside fire, two young men pulled a water tank behind their pickup truck, struggling to douse the flames.
> 
> These are the men and women of the "Hillbilly Brigade" - about 1,200 in all who came together this past week to fight the state’s biggest fire in a century. They are credited with saving the mountain hamlet of Molalla, an hour’s drive south of Portland, after its 9,000 residents were forced to evacuate.
> 
> In a year when ferocious wildfires have killed at least 34 people and burned millions of acres in Oregon, Washington and California, the brigade has pulled off a miracle in the thick forests around Molalla in recent days, residents and fire officials say.
> ...


https://news.yahoo.com/hillbilly-bri...161358487.html

----------


## oyarde

> Wish I was capable of doing random acts of kindness.


I stop and get turtles out of the road.

----------


## donnay

> I stop and get turtles out of the road.


So does my daughter.

----------

